#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Het Lot Dat Ons Bij Elkaar Bracht...En UitElkaar Haalde...

## esmaatjuuh

Salaam ik Wil Graag Een Verhaal Beginnen, het is de Eerste Keer Dat ik Dit Doe. Dus, Geef Me Jou Eerlijke Mening Hierover... :Smilie: 

P.s: Let Niet Om Mijn Typfouten.. :maf3: ..

_Nihad_ Een Marokkaanse Meisje Dat 18 Jaar Is 
_Dina_ De Zus Van Nihad, 19 Jaar
_Safouan_ De Eerste Liefde Van Nihad, Ze Kenden Elkaar van Jongs Af Aan En Hadden 2 Jaar lang een Relatie.
_Sarah_ De Beste Vriendin Van Nihad, 18 Jaar
_Jouad_ De Beste Vriend Van Nihad, 19 Jaar
_Rayan_ de Broer Van Nihad, 20 Jaar
_Redouan_ De Broertje van Nihad, 14 Jaar
_Tarik_ de Beste Vriend Van Rayan, 20 Jaar
_Malika_ De Moeder Van Nihad
_Mohamed_ De Vader Van Nihad


Telkens als ik zijn gezicht zag, kwam alles weer als water naar boven. Waarom overkwam mij dit altijd? Dagen lang eet ik niet goed, slaap ik niet goed en was ik er niet met m`n hoofd bij. me moeder vroeg zich af wat er met me gebeurd is. Ik zelf wou dat ik haar vraag kon beantwoorden, maar ik zelf weet het niet. Alles was zo vaag. Op een dag had ik uit het niets een brief ontvangen. In die brief stond iets wat ik niet aan zag komen, mijn eerste grote liefde had me verlaten. Telkens lees ik die brief weer. 

_Lieve Nihad ,
Ik hou van jou met heel me hart,
maar ondanks alles moet ik van jou afscheid nemen.
Mijn ouders willen mij uithuwelijken met me nicht uit Marokko.
Ik haat haar met heel me hart, en hou van jou met heel me ziel en hart!
Lieve Nihad ik zal je nooit van me hele leven vergeten,
Maar het moet nou eenmaal zo.
Maak iets moois van je leven en zorg dat ik trots op je kan zijn.
Nihad vergeef me, en vergeet me.

P.s: Hier heb je me ketting, ik zal je missen

Liefs Safouan
_ 

Ik staarde naar die ketting die in de envelop lag. Ik keek naar de naam die erop zat gegraveerd _Safouan_. Ik barstte in tranen uit. "Waarom? Waarom overkomt mij dit?" Snikkend ging ik in me bed liggen. Op een gegeven moment kwam me zus de kamer in. Ze keek me met medelijden aan, zij wist dat ik een relaie met Safouan had, ze wist hoeveel we van elkaar hielde en houden, maar wat zij niet wist is dat hij word uitgehuwelijkt. "Dina...Hij wordt uitgehuwelijkt" zei ik en barstte weer in tranen uit. Dina liep op me af en ging me omhelsen, Ik hoorde dat ze ook begon te snikken. "Aaah Nihad, Alles komt goed InshaAllah" zei ze. Mijn tranen waren niet te stoppen, mijn eerste en ware liefde werd mijn eerste en laatste liefde. Ik had er geen zin meer in. Ik heb al genoeg geleden. Ik kan er niet meer tegen. Ik voelde dat Dina me strakker begon te omhelsen. Zij was de eerste die hier van afwist. Ook me beste vriendin Sarah wist van Safouan af, maar had er geen zin in om het haar nu te vertellen. Ik had geen zin om meer te lijden dan dat ik nu al doe. Safouan moest ikop de een of ander manier vergeten. Het zou niets tussen ons kunnen worden. Safoua is verledentijd. Ik was echt bang voor wat de toekomst mij zal brengen, bag voor wat er zou komen, bang om iemand te ontmoeten. Het werd mij allemaal te veel. "Nihad, Ik vind het echt erg voor je, dit verdienen jullie niet, jullie verdienen elkaar. Maar alles is El Mekteb, en daar moet je meeleven." hoorde ik Dina verdrietig zeggen. Maar ze heeft gelijk. Het is El Mekteb, het lot heeft ons bij elkaar en uit elkaar gehaald. Daar moest ik meeleven. Ik keek Dina met dikke, rode, verdrietige ogen aan en zei "Je hebt gelijk, ik ga verder met me leven, ik ga weer naar school, ik doe mezelf niets anders dan verdriet en schuld gevoel aan. Ik moet met beide benen op de grond staan en tegen de waarheid kunnen ookal is doet de waarheid me niets anders dan pijn" Dina keek me met een kleine glimlach aan en zei "Ja, en als jij dit jaar niet haalt, krijgt iemand hele harde klappen!!! Dus ga weer naar school en haal goede cijfers" Ik glimlachte terug, een nep glimlach. Dina bleef nog een paar seconden en ging naar beneden. Ik dacht terug aan onze gesprek, ik maakte een belofte die ik niet kan nakomen. Ik kan de waarheid niet meer aan, ik ga Safouan niet kunnen vergeten.
Ik vond dat het toch maar eens tijd werd om mijn telefoon aan te doen. Ik zag dat ik 7 voicemailberichten heb ontvangen. Al gauw beluisterde ik ze, 4 had ik van Sarah gehad, ze had gezegd dat ze al eens langs kwam maar niemand open deed. Daar had ze gelijk in, me ouders waren weg, me zus was op haar werk, me broer was bij Tarik zijn beste vriend en me kleine broertje zat op school. Ik was alleen thuis en had zin in rust. Ik beluisterde de andere 3 voicemailberichten, 2 waren van mijn goede vriend Jouad. Hij vroeg zich af waar ik was, want ik kwam niet naar school en liet niets van me horen. Daarna beluisterde ik de laatste, die was van Safouan. Me hart bonkte in mijn keel, ik kreeg een grote brok in me keel waar ik haast van kon stikken, mijn ogen werden vochtig. Ik hoorde zijn mooie stem weer na een lange vol verdriet tijd, Oow wat heb ik hem gemist, het liefst houd ik hem in me armen en laat ik hem nooit meer los, maar dat blijft nu alleen bij fantaseren hoe ik hem in mijn armen houd. "Nihad, mijn prinsesje, sorry van dit allemaal. Ik hou van je, dat weet je dondersgoed. Maar dit is het lot, maak iets moois van je leven, Ik hoop dat je een hele lieve man ontmoet die veel beter voor jou is dan ik tegen jou was, iemand die niet wordt uitgehuwelijkt net als mij. Ik ga jou heel moeilijk uit mijn hoofd kunnen krijgen prinsesje. Maar dat moet. Ik hou van je. Liefs Safouan" toen ik dat gehoord had kon ik mijn tranen moeilijk inhouden. Mijn tranen hadden een uitgang nodig, mijn tranen moesten vrij zijn. Ik lag op me bed en verroerde me niet. Ik had geen zin in het leven. Nergens zin in. Ik viel als een blok in slaap.


_De volgende ochtend_  werd ik al gauw wakker. Ik zag de ketting van Safouan op de grond, ik raapte hem op en deed hem om mijn hals. Ik liep naar de badkamer en keek in de spiegel. In de spiegel zag ik een totaal andere Nihad, ik was wat mager geworden, ik had haast geen kleurtje meer, ik was meer geel. Ik keek naar mijn ogen, mijn licht bruine ogen waren de enige die nog te herkennen waren. Me ogen waren verder heel dik en rood. Ik spoelde me gezicht met water, poetste mijn tanden en ging snel douchen. Ik liep naar de keuken, het was 07:00uur. Ik hoorde iemand naar beneden komen en zag dat het mijn moeder was. Ik groette me moeder en draaide me al gauw om voordat me moeder me weer zou vragen wat er met me was "A benti, Melki? ( Mijn dochter, wat is er?)" hoorde ik haar zeggen. Ik schonk mezelf wat warme thee in en zei "Er is niets" Ik pakte me kopje thee en ging naar de huiskamer, ik had hier even geen zin in. Ik deed de t.v aan en zag de nummer 'Trough the rain' van Mariah Carey op t.v. Die nummer deed me aan deze situatie denken, ookal verschilt mijn situatie heel erg van de ander. Nadat die nummer was afgelopen liep ik naar mijn kamer en stond voor mijn kledingkast. Ik pakte snel een licht grijze broek met een bijpassende truitje. Ik trok mijn zwarte jas aan, pakte mijn puntschoenen uit de kast en liep naar de spiegel die in mijn kast hing. Ik keek in de spiegel en zei zachtjes "Nihad is back" ik pakte mijn sleutels en OV ik gaf me moeder een kusje op haar wang en ging naar school. Eindelijk bij school aangekomen zag ik dat veel mensen me aankeken. Kwam het door me rode ogen en dat ik er totaal niet uitzag? of doordat ik 3 weken lang afwezig stond? Ik zag Sarah naast Jouad in de kantine zitten, ik liep hun richting op en stond voor hun tafeltje. Ze keken me al gauw aan. Sarah omhelste me en Jouad begon al vragen vanuit bezorgheid te stellen. "Nihad!!! Waar was je? Wat is er gebeurt?Ik probeerde je al te bereiken maar je telefoon stond uit!" hoorde ik Jouad zeggen. Jouad is een hele lieve jongen die zich heel snel zorgen maakt. Ik keek ze heel verdrietig aan en voelde me ogen vochtig worden. "Nihad, niet huilen!" zei ik tegen mezelf. ik veegde snel mijn tranen weg. "Nihad???? Lieverd...melki?(wat is er?) Je kan ons alles vertellen..wat is er gebeurt?" hoorde ik Sarah niet begrijpend zeggen. Ik wreef over de ketting die ik van Safouan gekregen had, draaide me om en liep weg. Ik kon er niet meer tegen, het zijn 2 zulke lieve personen, ik wil ze niet gek maken met mijn situatie. Voordat ik het wist liepen ze allebei naar me Jouad pakte me bij me arm "Nihad? Wat is er met je meid? Je bent verandert" Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen, Sarah keek me verdrietig aan "Nihad?" zei Sarah nietbegrijpend. "Waarom laten jullie twee me ook niet in de steek, zoals Safouan ook heeft gedaan!!!" zei ik boos en rende huilend weg. Ik voelde tientallen ogen in me rug prikken, ik trok me er niets van aan en ging naar de wc`s. Ik zag dat Sarah achter me liep, ze keek me met een bepaald soort blik aan die ik niet kon plaatsen. "Saar wat moet je van me? Ben ik daarnet niet duidelijk genoeg geweest? Laten jij en die diepgezonken Jouad mij met rust!! Ik wil niets met jullie te maken hebben!!!" schreeuwde ik. Ik liep snel de wc uit, ik zag dat Sarah zich niet verroerde en nog in de wc`s zit. Ik trok me er niets van aan en wou verder lopen, nog voordat ik een stap kon zetten zag ik Joaud voor me staan. Hij keek me nietbegrijpend aan "Nihad?" zei hij nietbegrijpend. "Wanneer dringt het tot Sarah en jou door? Ik haat jullie! Ik wil niets met jullie te maken hebben! Laat me met rust!!" Snauwde ik. Ik had gewoon geen zin meer in school, ik stopte me tas in mijn kluis en liep de school uit. Ik deed mijn telefoon uit, ik had gewoon zin in rust. Ik liep naar het parkje dat een paar straten van school staat. Ik zat daar op een bankje en begon te snikken "Zo bedoelde ik het niet!" zei ik zachtjes. Ik zag een paar jongens die bij mij op school zitten. Ik zag dat ze mijn kant op keken, snel keek ik de andere kant op. Ik voelde me overduidelijk rot, ik haatte het op dit moment om 'Nihad' te zijn. "Waarom kan ik niet gewoon zonder enige probelemen leven" . Ik zag dat het 8:45uur was, de lessen waren dus al begonnen, ik had besloten om vandaag maar weer afwezig te staan. Ik kan alles toch weer moeilijk bijhouden. Na 5 minuten stond ik op en wou ik naar de Metro te lopen, totdat iemand me bij me arm beet pak. Ik draaide me om....

En verdronk in zijn ogen. Ik voelde mijn ogen heel erg vochtig worden en wou gaan huilen. "Nee Nihad, niet laten merken dat je nog van hem houdt. Hij is nu van een ander" ging er door me heen. Ik keek naar de grond, en probeerde zijn blik te ontwijken. "Nihad, het was mijn bedoeling niet om je te kwetsen en pijn te doen, maar zo is het nou eenmaal gegaan. Het lot bracht ons bij elkaar en nu weer uit elkaar. Het spijt me zo, mijn liefde voor jou is wederzijds, mijn liefde voor jou is sterker geworden" hoorde ik hem zeggen. Het enige wat ik op dat moment wou was in zijn armen rusten en in slaap vallen. , Geen zorgen aan ons hoofd, geen problemen en natuurlijk niemand die ons uit elkaar probeert te houden. Natuurlijk hield ik zoveel van Safouan, nog steeds zelfs. Mijn liefde voor hem is heviger geworden. Hij was mijn eerste en ware liefde. Ik probeerde weg te lopen, want wat we ook doen helpt niet, En ding staat vast en zeker, hij is nu van zijn nicht. Nog voordat ik een stap kon doen hoorde ik hem weer praten "Nihad prinsesje djellie ( Van mij ), zeg iets" ik zag dat zijn ogen vochtig werden "Wat wil je dat ik ga zeggen Safouan? Wil je dat ik ga zeggen 'Ik hou van je, blijf bij me?' Het besluit van jou ouders staan vast en daar kan ik niets aan doen, daar kan niemand wat aan veranderen! Je weet dat ik heel me hart van je hou en dat... dat zo blijft" Ik voelde mijn oogleden zwaar worden. Ik kon er niet meer tegen en rende huilend weg. De tranen stroomden langs mijn wangen, het leek wel alsof ze niet te stoppen waren. "3lesh Arabi? ( Waarom Arabi? ) , Waarom overkomt mij dit altijd?" Zei ik zachtjes met een schorre stem en ik rende verder. Toen ik om de hoek was zag ik Safouan daar roerloos staan, ik zag dat hij zat te huilen, ik vind het echt erg dat het zo is gegaan, maar ik kon niet anders. Ik smacht naar die tijden dat ik Safouan helemaal voor mezelf had. "Safouan, Dit was mijn bedoeling niet..!" Zei ik zachtjes. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg, maar er kwamen er telkens meer. Ik liep verder naar de Metro en ging naar huis. Eindelijk thuis aangekomen zag ik mijn ouders, me broer Rayan en Tarik op de bank zitten. Zonder dat ik hen groette rende ik naar boven. Ik hoorde me broer me al roepen, maar trok er niets van aan. Ik ging mijn kamer in en deed de deur op slot. Ik zette de t.v aan en zag het nummer 'It`s Hard To Say I`m Sorry' op t.v. Het leek wel alsof het een soort teken was, maar van wat? Ik plofte op bed neer en ik barstte in tranen uit. Ik huilde net een klein meisje die haar pop kwijt was, alleen was ik geen klein meisje en was ik mijn pop niet kwijt. Ik was 'iemand' kwijt, een belangrijk iemand in mijn leven, mijn eerste ware liefde die van mij afgepakt was. Ik was bang voor wat de toekomt mij zou brengen. Het leek alsof ik verdoofd werd door de pijn die ik heb gelijd, ik viel in slaap.


_Esma_

----------


## cybermix

mooi verhaal esma, maar volgens mij is die safouan voor geen bal te vertrouwen....als hij klaar is om te trouwen dan zou hij op zijn eigen benen moeten staan, en als hij niet op zijn eigen benen staat dan is dat toch een perfect excuus om die trouwplaannen van zijn ouders tegen te houden en toch nog respect blijven krijgen van zijn ouders.
en staat hij wel op zijn eigen benen, dan zou ik niet vragen maar eisen van zijn ouders dat ze zijn gevoelens respecteren!!
weet je wat ik denk, dat die soufian helemaal niet met dat naief meisje wilt trouwen en dat ze wakker moet worden uit haar sprookjeswereld en beseffen dat hij met haar voeten aan het spelen is.
das mijn eerste reactie, maar allahu a3lam, misschien ben ik helemaal verkeerd.

Salukes

Cybermix

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door cybermix_ 
> *mooi verhaal esma, maar volgens mij is die safouan voor geen bal te vertrouwen....als hij klaar is om te trouwen dan zou hij op zijn eigen benen moeten staan, en als hij niet op zijn eigen benen staat dan is dat toch een perfect excuus om die trouwplaannen van zijn ouders tegen te houden en toch nog respect blijven krijgen van zijn ouders.
> en staat hij wel op zijn eigen benen, dan zou ik niet vragen maar eisen van zijn ouders dat ze zijn gevoelens respecteren!!
> weet je wat ik denk, dat die soufian helemaal niet met dat naief meisje wilt trouwen en dat ze wakker moet worden uit haar sprookjeswereld en beseffen dat hij met haar voeten aan het spelen is.
> das mijn eerste reactie, maar allahu a3lam, misschien ben ik helemaal verkeerd.
> 
> Salukes
> 
> Cybermix*


Dank Je Wel..CyberMix..
Wel Geinig Hoe je Er Over Denk..!
Hoe De Echte Safouan is..Kom je Later Achter.. :grote grijns: 
Ik Ga Nu Weer een Vervolgje Plaatsen..
Dank je Wel Voor Je Reactie.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Nihad* 
Twee dagen later
Het was vandaag vrijdag, nog steeds ging ik niet naar school. Ik werd net wakker, ik keek op de klok en zag dat het 11:45uur was. Ik stond op en liep naar de douche. Ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat ik al wat meer op De oude Nihad begon te lijken. Mijn ogen zijn nu wat minder opgezwollen dan eerst. Ik realiseerde me dat ik Sarah en Jouad in de steek had gelaten en pakte mijn telefoon op en deed hem aan. Ik zag dat er een paar voicemailberochten in waren gesproken van onbekende mensen. "Nou, dat is vreemd." dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik zag dat ik een smsje ontvangen had. Het bleek er een van Safouan te zijn. "Wat moet je van me Safouan?" zei ik zachtjes met een schorre stem. Ik bekeek die berichtje...

_Als engeltjes vloeken, 
Als duiveltjes bidden,
Als water verandert in wijn...
Dan pas zal ik jou vergeten zijn...Liefs Safouan_ 

Met ogen vol tranen las ik die berichtjes maar telkens weer. "Safouan schatje, jij wilt me echt kapot hebben" zei ik en begon te huilen. Ik huilde met me hart, er kwam geen druppeltje uit me oog, ik had wel tig keer per dag zitten huilen. Ik kan me nog herinneren dat toen me zus haar eerste liefde had verloren ik tegen haar zei Om een jongen huilen? ...Dat zal ik nooit doen!. Ik dacht om een zinnetje van een gedicht die ik van me zus gekregen had, zij had hem geschreven toen ze haar eerste liefde verloren was.

Al Die Goede Tijden Die Nu Herinneringen Zijn...

*De Dagen Die Wij Samen Door Brachten...
Zijn De Tijden Waar Ik Nu Naar zit te Smachten* 
De Uren Waarin Wij Samen Door Lachten...
De Liefde Die Wij Samen Deelden...
Vroeger Toen Wij Altijd Samen Speelden...
*Samen al Die Stiekeme Gedoe...* 
Samen Werden We Nooit Moe...
We Gingen Overal Samen Heen...
Ik Was Altijd met Jou... Net Een 3de Been...
Samen Gingen We Verdwalen...
Samen Gingen We Balen
*Ik Weet Niet Hoe Ik Nu Opnieuw Ga Beginnen...
Want Al Die Goede Tijden Zijn Nu Herinneringen...* 


Dat gedicht zit vol met de waarheid, ik vond het heel vreemd om dit gedicht te lezen. Het deed me zo aan mezelf denken. Ik kan maar niet geloven dat die pijn die ik nu verdraag op papier is te zetten. Op papier is het nog zacht gedrukt. Nadenkend en al ging ik naar beneden naar de huiskamer. Ik hoorde gelach en gepraat van Rayan en Tarik. Op deze vroege ochtend zitten jullie te lachen en te dollen?! zei ik plagend. Tarik keek me verbaast aan, Zo, ben jij eindelijk uit je winterslaap gewekt?...Is Nihad haar zelf weer?!!!! zei hij blij. Rayan keek me aan met een bigsmile. Ik vroeg me af waar ze het over hadden, maar daar had ik nu geen tijd voor. Ik liep naar de keuken en hoorde mijn telefoon afgaan. DamnnGelukkig had ik mijn telefoon op zijn hardste stand gezet ging er door me heen. Tegen de tijd dat ik bij mijn telefoon was, bleek dat ik een oproepje had gemist. Het was Jouad. Snel toetste ik zijn nummer in en wachtte vol hoop dat hij zou opnemen. Ja. Hallo? hoorde ik hem lief zeggen. Zijn stem had ik echt gemist. De tijden die wij samen door brachten en de tijden waar wij samen in door lachten had ik gemist. Ik kreeg een een glimlach op me gezicht. Heey Jouad, je spreekt met mij. Zei ik kortaf. Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen want wat ik had gezegd en deed was verkeerd. Nihad!!! Meid, waarom liet je niets van je horen..? Ik was echt ongerust, je telefoon stond uit enz..! Sarah mist je Nihad! Hoorde ik hem vol zeggen. Aan zijn stem hoorde ik een soort glimlach. Ja, Sorry. Maar daar heb je nu niets aan. Jouad, kan jij strakjes samen met Sarah langs komen, ik moet jullie namelijk spreken. Zei ik. Waarop Jouad antwoordde Ja, is goed. Zeg maar hoe laat! Is 13:00uur Goed? Ja, Tot dan Snel eindigde ik ons gesprek en hing op

Vandaag ga ik Jouad en Sarah alles vertellen, ze zullen vast en zeker boos op me zijn vanwege mijn gedrag tegenover hun van eergisteren. Ik liep naar de badkamer, deed de rituele wassing en ging bidden. Ik ontbeet en ging beneden samen met Rayan en Tarik zitten. Mijn ouders zijn vandaag in de ochtend naar Frankrijk gegaan volgens Rayan en Tarik. Tarik is al meer dan 7 jaar de beste vriend van me broer. Ik ken hem door en door, hij kent mij ook echt, hij weet wanneer ik verdrietig ben, wanneer blij, wanneer geen raad heb. Kortom hij weet alles. Tarik?wat is er? Waarom kijk je me zo aan? Vroeg ik. Waarop hij antwoordde Ik zie dat jij verdriet hebt, en geen raad hebt Ik keek hem met grote ogen aan en ontkende het. Nee hoor, je zit er helemaal naast! zei ik snel. Nihad, Ja..je zit bent inderdaad verdrietig en hebt geen raad! Elk mongool ziet dat hoorde ik Rayan nog zeggen. Hoe komen jullie daar nou weer bij? Jullie hebben volgens mij niet goed geslapen. Ontkende ik. We zien het aan je ogen! Zei Tarik. Snel keek ik naar de grond. Er is niets!!!! Schreeuwde ik. Ga toch in therapie, dat verklaart dan meteen jullie gedrag!!!!! Schreeuwde ik. Ik stond op en liep weg. Ja, dat moet jij zo nodig zeggen Schreeuwde Rayan me nog na. Ik wist dat mijn ogen niet liegen, maar tochIk wou er gewoon niet over praten. En vooral niet met Tarik en Rayan!
De tijd tikte door. Uiteindelijk werd het klokslag 13:00uur. Ik zat op me kamer en liep naar beneden. Ik zag dat Rayan en Tarik daar nog zaten. Eey, Sorry van net. Hoorde ik Tarik zeggen. Aaah, flikker toch op, Idioot Snauwde ik. Ik zag de blik van Tarik, nog nooit had ik hem zo naar mij zien kijken. Hij keek zo onschuldig en lief. Daar trok ik me niets van aan en liep door. 
Ik hoorde de bel en rende naar de deur. Daar zag ik Jouad en Sarah al staan. Sarah was nog best wel boos, maar wist dat er iets aan de hand was dus nam ze het van me kwalijk. Ik groette Jouad met een hand en gaf Sarah 4 kussen op haar wang. Ik wees ze een plekje op de bank aan, Jouad groette Tarik en Rayan. Vervolgens schopte ik Tarik en Rayan de huiskamer uit. Tarik en Rayan liepen naar boven, ik hoorde dat ze de deur dicht deden en dacht bij mezelf dat het nu wel goed zat. Ik bood mijn excuses aan, en liep naar de keuken om thee te maken. Ik liep terug naar de huiskamer met thee en koekjes op het dienblad. Het is uit! piepte ik. Het is wat? Hoorde ik Jouad vragen. Sarah keek me niet-begrijpend aan. Safouan wordt uitgehuwelijkt met zijn nicht uit Marokko, hij schreef me een brief waarop hij mij dat vertelde. Ik struikelde over mijn woorden, en hield met moeite me tranen in. Ik zag dat Jouad nogal verrast naar me keek. Snel keek hij weer naar de grond. Sarah begon te piepen. MaarNihad?!Hoe zit het nou tussen jullie? Vroegen Jouad en Sarah. Er bestaat geen Ons meer! Het is over, Uit! Ik zelf geloofde niet wat ik zelf zei. Over? Uit? Ging er door me heen. Ik voelde de tranen al branden. Ik had een grote brok in mijn keel, die ik met moeite weg kon slikken. Ik voelde de tranen al gauw over mijn wangen glijden. Ik draaide mijn gezicht om en droogde mijn tranen uit. Nee?! Nihad?! Dat kan niet! Hoorde ik Sarah zeggen. Sarah stond altijd al voor me klaar. Ze begon mij te omhelzen en gaf me een kus op mijn voorhoofd. Alles komt goed Lieverd Hoorde ik Jouad zeggen. Hij ging met zijn hand door me haar en ging me samen met Sarah troosten. Ik voelde me duidelijk rot. Ik wilde niet meer, ik kon niet meer. Ik, die nooit om een jongen huilen zou. Ik liet mezelf gaan en liet al mijn tranen langs mijn wangen glijden. De rest van de dag bleven Jouad en Sarah bij mij. Ik vertelde hen over alles. En kon alles tegen hen zeggen. Oow wat voelde ik mezelf al stukken beter. Ik nam opgelucht adem. Rond 22:00uur dacht Jouad maar eens naar huis te gaan. Zo een tien minuten later belde hij op om te zeggen dat hij thuis is. Sarah belde haar ouders op en zei dat ze vanacht bij mij zou overnachten. Ons nacht verliep heel gezellig en we hadden heel wat afgelachen. Dit is de eerste keer in 4 weken dat ik lach vanuit mijn hart. Later logde ik mezelf in bij Msn, na een lange tijd weer gek doen met Sarah. Ik zag dat Jouad on-line kwam. Hij veranderde even later zijn Msn-Naam in Mijn Gevoelens Voor Jou Zijn Niet Op Papier Te Zetten. Ik vroeg me af voor wie die Msn-Naam bestemd was. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Jouad* 

Dagen lang liet Nihad niets van haar horen. Ik werd heel erg ongerust en belde haar op. Het bleek dat ze haar telefoon uit had staan, dus sprak ik een berichtje in. Ik wachtte af en nog steeds liet ze niets van zich horen. Op een dag besloten Sarah en ik naar Nihad toe te gaan, maar niemand opende de deur. Sarah werd helemaal gek, ik zelf ook. Elke dag probeerde ik Nihad te bereiken, maar telkens maar weer had ze haar telefoon uit.
Het is nu drie weken geleden dat Nihad uit het niets verdwenen was. Ik zat samen met Sarah in de kantine, we lachten samen heel wat. Ze vertelde over wat ze mee had gemaakt. Maar telkens ontbrak er wat. Het was Nihad die ontbrak. Met de dag werd ik ongeruster. Totdat ze voor ons neus stond. Sarah en ik keken omhoog en zagen we dat Nihad verandert was. Wat is er gebeurd? Ging er door me heen. Ik vroeg Nihad allerlei vragen, Sarah ook. Opeens begon Nihad te schreeuwen. "Waarom laten jullie twee me ook niet in de steek, zoals Safouan ook heeft gedaan!!!" Zei ze boos en rende huilend weg. Ik voelde een soort rilling door me lichaam. Sarah en ik keken haar niet-begrijpend aan. Ik zag dat Sarah achter Nihad aanging. Ook zag ik dat er tientallen ogen op ons gericht waren. Zonder dat ik erbij nadacht rende ik achter hen aan. Wat is er met Nihad aan de hand vroeg ik me telkens af. Zo een lieve, mooie meid net als haar verdient dit niet zei ik zacht. Ik zag dat ze de wc`s in gingen. Uit alle respect bleef ik bij de deur van de wc`s. Totdat ik Nihad snel naar buiten zag lopen. Bijna botste ze tegen me aan. "Nihad?" Zei ik niet-begrijpend. . "Wanneer dringt het tot Sarah en jou door? Ik haat jullie! Ik wil niets met jullie te maken hebben! Laat me met rust!!" Schreeuwde ze. Ik bleef daar stok stijf achter. Ik was verbaasd. Ik voelde weer een rilling door mijn lijf, dit keer was het een grote. Was dit Nihad? Vroeg ik mezelf af. Ik zag dat Sarah daar roerloos in de wc`s zat. Ik kan haar nog achterna Dacht ik. Ik zag dat Nihad al de school uit was. Ik rende haar achterna. Ik keek om me heen en zag haar niet meer. Ik keek nog voor de zekerheid goed om me heen. Ze was nergens te bekennen. Ik liep weer naar binnen en zag Sarah daar bij de wc`s. Zonder na te denken liep ik op haar af, ik begon haar te troosten. Nog nooit ging Nihad tekeer als vandaag. Jouad, wat is er met haar? vroeg Sarah. Op de manier dat ze het zei was het duidelijk dat ze onzeker en boos was. Ik weet niet Sarah Zei ik. Ik hoorde de bel gaan, we gingen samen al denken naar de les. 
De volgende dag probeerde ik Nihad weer te bereiken, gister dacht ik haar maar niet op te bellen. Ik wou haar wat rust geven. Het bleek dat Nihad haar telefoon alweer uithad. Nihad!!! Laat nou iets van je horen!!!! Zei ik hard. Ik keek om me heen en zag dat ik alleen thuis was. Ik schonk wat thee voor mezelf in en dacht na, ik dacht over Nihad. Sarah liet ook al niets van haar horen, Ik dacht dat ik haar maar beter alleen kon laten. Mijn dagje ging snel voorbij. Ik ging vroeg slapen. 
De volgende ochtend werd ik rond 11:00uur wakker. Het eerste waar ik aan dacht was Nihad. Hoe zou het nu met haar gaan? Dacht ik. Ik liep naar de badkamer, waste mijn gezicht, deed de rituele wassing en ging bidden. Ik ging naar beneden en schonk voor mezelf thee in. Nadenkend pakte ik me telefoon op en toetste de nummer van Nihad in. Zal ik haar nou bellen of niet? Vroeg ik mezelf af. Ik drukte mijn telefoon uit, en keek strak naar mijn kopje thee. Tien minuten later toetste ik weer het nummer van Nihad in en wachtte af. Ik hoorde de telefoon overgaan. Shit, ze zit zeker nog te slapen dacht ik bij mezelf.
Nog niet eens twee minuten later hoorde ik mijn telefoon afgaan. Het nummer was onbekend. Ik nam op.
Ja. Hallo? Heey Jouad, je spreekt met mij. Hoorde ik Nihad kortaf zeggen, ik was blij om haar stem weer eens te horen, maar was weer heel erg ongerust omdat ze zich heel erg vaag gedraagt. Nihad!!! Meid, waarom liet je niets van je horen..? Ik was echt ongerust, je telefoon stond uit enz..! Sarah mist je Nihad! Zei ik vol bezorgdheid. Ik was echt blij, Ik glimlachte en straalde telkens als ik haar stem hoorde. Ja, Sorry. Maar daar heb je nu niets aan. Jouad, kan jij strakjes samen met Sarah langs komen, ik moet jullie namelijk spreken. Hoorde ik haar zeggen, Jou excuses zijn niet nodig Nihad Ging er snel door me heen. Ja, is goed. Zeg maar hoe laat! Is 13:00uur Goed? Ja, Tot dan Ik was blij, ik belde meteen Sarah op om het haar te vertellen, ze stemde meteen toe. Rond 12:50uur haalde ik Sarah van haar huis op en gingen we bij Nihad langs. Eindelijk aangekomen bij Nihad belde ik aan. Al gauw deed Nihad de deur open, eindelijk zag ik haar schoonheid weer eens terug, na die lange tijdje. Maar in haar ogen was er een teken van verdriet en onzekerheid te zien. Ik vind het heel erg als ik haar verdrietig te zien, dat verdient zo een mooie en goede meid net als haar niet. Uit alle respect gaf ik haar een hand, en Sarah groette ze gebruikelijk met 4 kusjes. Ze liet ons binnen. Ik zag dat haar broer en de beste vriend van haar broer daar op de bank zaten. Ik groette ze en voor ik het wist schopte Nihad ze eruit. Haar ouders waren vandaag naar Frankrijk gegaan. Nog niet eens 3 minuten later kwam Nihad naar binnen met een dienblad waar thee en koekjes op zaten. Wat zag ze er mooi uit Ging er door me heen. Ik zag dat Sarah haar vragend aankeek. Het is uit! Piepte ze. Ik keek haar verbaast aan. Het is wat? Vroeg ik Nihad verbaast. Sarah keek weer met een vragend blik naar Nihad. Safouan wordt uitgehuwelijkt met zijn nicht uit Marokko, hij schreef me een brief waarop hij mij dat vertelde. Ik hoorde aan de manier dat ze dat zei, dat ze over haar woorden struikelde en er niet over praten wou. Dit zag ik echt niet aankomen, Als ik die Safouan te pakken krijg!! Ik ga hem wurgen totdat hij niet meer adem halen kan Ging er door me heen. Maar aan de andere kant was ik best wel verast. Op de manier dat sarah praatte bleek het dat ze het niet zag aankomen, ik zelf ook niet. Maar dit is het lot. MaarNihad?!Hoe zit het nou tussen jullie? Vroegen Sarah en ik in een koor. Er bestaat geen Ons meer! Het is over, Uit! Hoorde ik Nihad verdrietig zeggen, ik keek haar niet te geloven aan. Nee?! Nihad?! Dat kan niet! Hoorde ik Sarah zeggen. Sarah is een hele goede nette meid net als Nihad, ze stond altijd voor ons klaar. Ze begon Nihad te omhelzen en gaf haar een kus op haar voorhoofd. Alles komt goed Lieverd Zei ik tegen haar. Ik kon mijn oren niet geloven. Nihad werd verlaten, door Safouan. Eigenlijk werden ze uit elkaar gehaald. Ik vond het echt erg en rot voor hen. Maar aan de andere kant was ik heel erg verast en ik kon wel een glimlachje na dit alles op mijn gezicht toveren. Jouad? Wat ben je aan het doen? Zo gedraagt een goede vriend zich niet!! Ging er door me heen. Ik schaamde me voor mijn gedachten en gedrag. Nihad vertrouwt me, kijk wat ik doe? Ik sta daar te glimlachen? We brachten samen de dag lachend door, het was heel erg leuk en gezellig. Sarah besloot om bij Nihad te overnachten. Hen ouders deed daar nooit moeilijk over. Het was klokslag 22:00uur, ik vond dat het maar tijd werd om naar huis te gaan. Ik nam afscheid van hen, stapte me auto in en reed weg. Thuis aangekomen zag ik dat er niemand was, ik belde Nihad en Sarah op om te zeggen dat ik al ben aangekomen. Ik deed de rituele wassing en ging bidden. Ik zette mijn pc aan, logde mezelf in op Msn en zag dat Nihad on-line was. Die gekkie`s zaten gek op het net te doen. Ik glimlachte naar mijn beeldscherm en veranderde me Msn-Naam in Mijn Gevoelens Voor Jou Zijn Niet Op Papier Te Zetten.

_Esma_

----------


## sanae_fatiha

prachtig !!!!!
ga asjeblieft verder het is echt een mooi verhaal  :duim: 
is dit waargebeurd ??
moehiem ga weer verder he  :blij: 
groetjes sanae 
 :duim:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *prachtig !!!!!
> ga asjeblieft verder het is echt een mooi verhaal 
> is dit waargebeurd ??
> moehiem ga weer verder he 
> groetjes sanae 
> *


Dank Je Wel..Neej het is Niet Waargebeurd..Allahie7fadna.. :knipoog: 
Ik Ga Zo Verder.. :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

oke dank je wel
en een grote stuk, oke ??
doei meid  :zwaai: 
je bent goed  :Wink:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Nihad* 

De weken vlogen voorbij. Het kwam gelukkig weer goed tussen Sarah, Jouad en mij. Het ging weer prima met mij. Safouan had ik al bijna uit me hoofd gezet. Alleen miste ik die tijden samen, zijn liefde, zijn aandacht en zijn mooi glimlach. Volgens Dina kwam Samyae de nicht van Safouan morgen naar Nederland. Ik haatte haar ook al ik haar niet kende. De naam Samyae wou ik niet, nooit meer horen. Ik mocht Samyae gewoon niet, ik wil haar niet kennen, niet zien, niet ontmoeten en haar naam niet eens noemen. Ik voelde me hart branden. Het werd in brand gestoken, en niemand die de brand wilt doven. 
Het is nu 9 weken geleden dat ik die brief kreeg. Het is nu 63 dagen van De Dag Der Pijn vandaan. Ik nam opgelucht adem. Zolang ik Safouan niet meer zie is het goed. Ik wreef over de ketting die ik van hem kreeg. En dacht aan onze leuke momenten samen zonder zorgen aan ons hoofd. Wat mis ik hem dacht ik bij mezelf. 
Ik ging nu al zo een 4 weken lang naar school. Ik heb alle toetsen ingehaald. Geen gezeur meer van school dit, school dat. Het gaat nu al prima met school. Ik ben echt heel opgelucht. Ik dacht aan Sarah en Jouad, We moeten iets leuks samen doen dacht ik bij mezelf. Het laatst dat we iets leuk samen deden was meer dan 2 maanden geleden. Ik dacht hun maar eens op te bellen. Ik pakte me telefoon en toetste Jouad de nummer in. Totdat ik me telefoon hoor afgaan. Ik keek naar de beeld scherm en zag dat Schatje belde. Wie is Schatje? dacht ik bij mezelf. Geschrokken keek ik naar mijn telefoon. Safouan, je wilt me echt kapot hebben, H?! zei ik snel. Ik twijfelde om mijn telefoon op te nemen, ik nam me telefoon toch wel op. Met Nihad. Met wie spreek ik? zei ik snel. Hey Prinsesje, ik ben het Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Hij heeft me lang geen Prinsesje genoemd, Hij wilt me echt dood hebben. Zo gaat dit niet lang meer! Ow, jij bent het Zei ik er snel achterna. Ow??? Ben je me nu al vergeten? Hoorde ik hem verdrietig zeggen. Ja, ik doe me best. Zei ik. Ik zat mijn verdriet achter een Nogal opgeluchte Nihad. Eentje die Safouan kon vergeten te verbergen. Ow ok. Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Ik maakte geen geluid en bleef stil. Nihad, over 2 weken ga ik verloven. Kom je ook? Vroeg hij. Jij? Mijn grote liefde die ik verloren heb aan zijn nicht. Vraagt mij om naar zijn verloving te gaan?!!! Zei ik boos, vol verdriet. En hing op. Safouan. Hoe kan jij mij dit aandoen? Dacht ik bij mezelf. Je wilt echt mijn leven zuur maken, H! Zei ik zachtjes en barstte in tranen uit. Ik zat op me kamertje. Op mijn bed. Met mijn hoofd onder mijn kussen. En deed niets anders dan huilen, huilen en huilen. Van secondes werden het minuten, van minuten werden het uren. En uren uit eindelijk dagen. Dagen lang zat ik op me kamertje te huilen. Ik at niets, dronk niets en deed niets. Tegen Sarah en Jouad zei ik dat ik een griepje had. Ze vertrouwden me en lieten me rusten. Me zus Dina kwam me kamer in gelopen. Nihaadje. Wat is er meid? Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Ik vertelde Dina alles en vond het rot voor me. Ze pikte eventueel een traantje weg. Zij heeft dit ook meegemaakt. 
Twee dagen voor de verloving dacht ik toch maar een cadeau te kopen. Ik wenste het beste voor Safouan. Ik liep op een boetiekje af, en zocht een leuk cadeau voor hen. Ik pakte een leuk pakketje, er botste een mooi jonge meid van mijn leeftijd tegen me. Sem7ili ( Sorry ) Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Ik nam het haar kwalijk. Het meisje bleek pas uit Marokko gekomen te zijn. We raakten lang in gesprek. Ze vertelde dat haar neef met haar trouwen zou. Het bleek dat ze het echt naar haar zin had. Ze nodigde me ook uit om ook aanwezig te zijn. Het was over twee dagen. Ik dacht er heen te gaan want ik zou toch niet naar de verloving van Safouan gaan, zijn cadeau kreeg hij later wel. Die lieve meid gaf met het adres we namen afscheid en gingen weg. Thuis aangekomen vertelde ik Dina over dat meisje, Dina raadde me echt aan om naar de verloving te gaan. Ik stemde toe.
Vandaag zou ik naar de verloving van dat meisje gaan. Ik was wel benieuwd naar de neef met wie ze zou trouwen. Thuis trok ik een mooie Takshita aan, deed mijn muiltjes aan, even mijn sieraden om gedaan. En verliet samen met Dina het huis. Dina bracht me naar het aangegeven adres. Ze zette me af en reed weg. Ik liep de zaal in. En zag heel erg veel bekenden. Ik zag dat meisje al op haar stoel zitten. Ze zag er heel erg mooi uit. Ze had een hele mooie witte lange Takshita aan. Die Takshita had hele mooie grote lange armen, een mooi hals. Ze had een mooie zilveren riem om met bijpassende sieraden. De jongen die om haar hand gevraagd heeft zou wel erg blij met haar zijn. Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik legde het cadeau die ik voor haar in de ochtend gekocht had naast haar. Ik zat bij een paar meiden die ik ken en we raakten al gauw in gesprek. Na wat thee te hebben gedronken en te hebben gegeten, serveerden ze weer thee op. Ik had gehoord dat de verloofde van dat meisje zou komen. Iedereen staarde verrast naar de deur. Ik zelf was wel benieuwd naar de jongen die zijn leven met haar zou delen. Ik hoorde van alle kanten Joejoejoejoejoejoejoe.Slaat ou Slaam..Joejoejoejoejoe De jongen stond bij de deur opening.

Daar zat ik dan. Ook in oog met de liefde die mij ontglipte. Ik keek snel naar de grond. Ik voelde mijn ogen heel erg vochtig worden. Na al die tijd zag ik hem dan. Maar dit keer zag ik hem op een moment wat ik nooit verwacht heb. Ik pakte mijn tasje en liep naar buiten. Ik zag dat Safouan me had gezien en naar me toe wou lopen. Maar ik was hem te snel en rende verder. Ik zag dat iedereen me vreemd aankeek. Ja, helemaal vergeten, Niemand wist van onze relatie af. Hoe kon ik nou dom zijn om naar de verloving te gaan. Ik zag het helemaal niet aankomen. Ik was zo wit als een lijk, Ik begon te trillen.  Waarom overkomt mij dat Yarabi?? Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik liep al gauw naar buiten. Ik keek om me heen en zag dat het al donker was. Ik hoorde mijn telefoon overgaan en zag dat Safouan me zat te bereiken. Dit kan ik niet doen, Ik verpest zijn verlovingfeest Zei ik zachtjes met een schorre stem. Ik liet mijn telefoon overgaan totdat hij ophield. Ik belde Dina op om me te op halen. De tranen liepen langs mijn wangen. Ik voelde me duidelijk rot. Ik wilde niet meer leven. Ik liep naar een bankje en wachtte daar tot Dina zou gaan komen. Na zo`n twee minuten, hoorde ik een auto aankomen. Alles was zo wazig omdat ik aan het huilen zat. Huilen net een klein klein meisje. Ik trok me er niets van aan wat mensen van mij dachten. Ik keek naar die auto en zag dat het Jouad was. Ik droogte mijn tranen uit en keek nogal vreemd naar hem  Wat doet hij hier? Dacht ik bij mezelf. Jouad mocht me zo niet zien. Ik keek al gauw naar de grond. Ik schaamde me een beetje, Ik zag dat hij uitstapte. Hij liep naar me toe, nam plaats op het bankje en deed vervolgens zijn arm om me schouder. Rustig maar meissie Hoorde ik hem lief zeggen. Damn wat is hij lief tegen me dacht ik bij mezelf. Hoe weet hij dat ik hier ben? ging er telkens door me heen, later trok ik me niets van die gedachte. Het gaat er nu om dat hij hier is. Hij ging met zijn hand door mijn haar, en trok me voorzichtig naar zich toe. Daar zat ik dan, op een afgelegen straatje, huilend in de armen van Jouad. Ik voelde me op mijn gemak bij hem. Maar waarom overkwam mij dit? Waar heb ik dit allemaal aan verdiend. Mijn telefoon maakte me van die gedachte wakker, ik zag dat Jouad me aankeek met andere woorden, Neem je nou je telefoon op?. Ik maakte me van de armen van Jouad los en stond op. Ik keek op me telefoon wie me probeerde te bereiken en zag dat het Dina was. Ja? Zei ik met een schorre stem. Aan me stem kon je horen dat ik gehuild heb. Heey Nihad, Lieve schat ik kan op dit moment niet komen ik heb een paar problemen. Als je zo`n half uurtje wacht dan kom ik je wel ophalen. Oke? Hoorde ik haar zeggen. HmmNee laat maar ik kom wel alleen Zei ik en beindigde het gesprek. Jouad keek me vragen aan. Ja, Euhmm Dina kan me niet ophalen, ik ga maar weer weg. Zei ik snel en begon te lopen. Ik voelde dat hij me bij me arm vast pakte. Ik draaide me om. Hoeft niet, ik breng je wel Zei hij, en keek me met een lieve blik aan. Ik was hier best onzeker van. Moet ik nou meegaan of niet? Ik twijfelde. Nee, hoeft niet hoor, ik red me wel Zei ik en probeerde verder te lopen. Nihad, No Way. Ik laat je hier niet alleen. En keek me vast besloten aan. Ik weigerde nog eens en Jouad haalde me met moeite over. Ach wat kan er nou gebeuren, het is al jaren mijn beste vriend Uiteindelijke stemde ik toe en liep met hem mee. We liepen richting zijn auto, hij opende de deur voor me en ik stapte in. Ik zag dat hij ook instapte. Hij deed de radio aan en hoorde de nummer It`s Hard To Say I`m Sorry Ik voelde mijn oogleden zwaar worden van al dat gehuil en pikte nog een traantje weg. Jouad zag dat en veegde me traan weg. Hij keek me diep in me ogen aan. Ik keek weg, ik ging blozen en wilde niet dat hij het zag. Tijdens de rit vielen er niet zoveel woorden. Ik zag dat we bijna bij mijn straat waren aangekomen, hij stopte op de hoek zodat er niemand gaat roddelen, want ik heb al genoeg aan me hoofd. Jouadm Dank je wel. Echt heel erg bedankt Zei ik. Nee lieverd, Jij Bedankt Antwoordde hij. Ik begreep het alweer niet. Hij kwam dichter bij en kuste me teder op me lippen. Dus dat was het, wat hij bedoelde?! Ik schaamde me en keek weg. Al Gauw stapte ik uit want ik hield het daar niet langer vol. Ik liep snel naar huis. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *oke dank je wel
> en een grote stuk, oke ??
> doei meid 
> je bent goed *


Dank je Wel.. :grote grijns: 
Veel Lees Plezier.. :zwaai:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

goed zo meid  :duim: 
 :blij:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door sanae_fatiha_ 
> *goed zo meid 
> *


Ik Plaats Zometeen InshaAllah Weer Een Lange Stuk.. :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je meid
is echt een goed verhaal  :blij: 
groetjes sanae

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Nihad* 

Thuis aangekomen liep ik rechtstreeks naar boven, naar mijn kamer ik deed de deur op slot en ging op me bed liggen. Tfoe. Altijd heb ik dit weer, me dag is verpest en is aan de eind van de dag weer goed gemaakt door Jouad Ging er door me heen. Was ik dit nou echt? Ik was blij met de kus van mijn beste vriend. Mijn beste vriend waarmee ik al jaren mee goed om kan gaan. Mijn beste vriend waarmee ik alles mee deed. Mijn beste vriend die mij ging troosten wanneer ik hem nodig had? Damn. En dat heb ik weer. Dit is totaal wat anders dan ik verwacht had. Ik verwachtte gewoon goede vriendschap tussen ons en dan krijg ik dit? Had ik hem maar nooit ontmoet. Kwam hij maar niet langs toen ik zat te huilen op een bankje. Had hij me maar nog nooit getroost. Deed ik maar niets met hem. Was hij me beste vriend maar niet. Ik voelde een soort pijn in me hart. Het leek wel alsof me hart niet meer kon ademen en iemand me hart met zijn twee handen vast hield. Ik deed de t.v. aan en probeerde me te focusseren op clips en nummers. Safouan, Safouan, Safouan, Safouan, Safouan, Jouad, Safouan, Safouan, Safouan ging er door me heen. Uit het niets dacht ik aan Jouad. Wat had ik nou? Wat moest hij van me. Wat wilde hij. Hoe wist hij dat ik bij Safouan de verloving was? Waarom doet hij me dit aan? Waarom kuste hij me? Hij wilt me dood hebben! Ik heb al genoeg aan me hoofd. Wat zit er nou achter die kus? Is dat een soort troost? Of bedoelde hij daar iets mee? Ik Haat Je!!! Zei ik zacht met een schorre stem. Je maakt me leven kapot, met behulp van Safouan!! Ik haat jullie!! En ik begon hysterisch te schreeuwen. Ik hoorde voetstappen, en iemand opende de deur. Daar zag ik dan weer de zachte, lieve blik van Tarik. Nihad? Wat is er?? Hoorde ik hem geschokt zeggen. Daarna volgde Rayan hem. Nihad? Melki ( Wat is er? ) Waarom schreeuwde je? Hoorde ik hem geschrokken zeggen. De tranen sprongen uit me ogen. Ze gleden een voor een langs mijn wangen. Ik begon echt te snikken totdat ik niet meer kon. Ik zag dat Tarik mijn kant op liep en zat naast me op bed. Nihad. Zeg me wat is er? Ik ben ongerust! Hoorde ik hem lief zeggen. En keek me weer aan met die blik waardoor ik me speciaal voel. Ik keek snel weg. Rayan liep even snel naar beneden en haalde een glaasje water voor me. Eey, Sis je kan ons alles vertellen. Wat is er gebeurt? Heeft iemand je vernederd? Heeft iemand je gekwetst? Zei hij snel. Heeft het iets met liefde te maken? Vroeg Tarik teleurgesteld. Ik keek ze vaag aan. Nee, er is niks!! Schreeuwde ik. Ik zag dat Tarik me met een bepaald soort blik aankeek. Zo had hij nog nooit naar me gekeken. Ik schaamde me voor hen. Ik stond op en liep naar de badkamer. Ik liet hen in me kamertje achter. Ik keek in de spiegel en zag dat ik er gaarder dan ooit uit zag. Ik Haat Jou Zei ik toen ik in de spiegel keek. En begon te spugen.

Ik waste mijn gezicht met koud water en hoopte dat ik me dan wat beter zou gaan voelen. Ik deed de rituele wassing en ging de douche uit. Ik liep mijn kamertje in en hoopte dat Rayan en Tarik al weg waren. Ik deed voorzichtig de deur open en keek door een kiertje. Pff, gelukkig zijn ze er niet Zei ik zacht. Wie zijn er gelukkig niet? Hoorde ik een lieve stem achter me zeggen. Ik draaide me om en zag Tarik voor me neus staan. Niemand hoor Antwoordde ik zacht. Ow, Oke. Als er iets is waar je over wilt praten moet je het me gewoon zeggen. Ja? Ik Knikte en liep me kamer in. Ik zag dat ik een berichtje had ontvangen. Hij was van Safouan. Ik werd er gek van. Wanneer laat hij me nou eens met rust? Wanneer gaat hij verder met zijn leven en ik met de mijne? Wanneer krijg ik de kans om hem te vergeven en te vergeten? Ik wreef over de kettinkje die ik van hem kreeg. Op die ketting stond de naam Safouan op gegraveerd. Er kwam geen traan uit me ogen. Ik werd er gek van. Ik haatte hem nu. Ik haat mezelf. Ik haat iedereen. Ik haat Jouad! Wat willen ze van me? Zonder dat ik die berichtje las haalde ik mijn simkaart uit mijn telefoon en gooide hem weg. Ik gooide hem uit het raam en hoopte nu dat ik nooit meer van Safouan te horen kreeg. En dat Jouad me niet meer telefoneert. Ik ging op me bed liggen en ging nadenken. Denken aan wat de toekomst mij zal brengen. Eerlijk gezegd was ik daar echt bang voor. Ik heb al genoeg problemen aan me hoofd enzovoort. Ondanks alles gaf ik de moed in Allah SubhanAllah Wa Te3ella niet op. Ik pakte mijn Sezjedda en begon te bidden. Ik hoopte dat Allah S.w.t mijn zondes zal vergeven en vergeten zoals ik dat bij Safouan moet doen. Nadat ik klaar was liep ik naar beneden en keek of er iets te eten was. Zoals gewoonlijk zat er niet zoveel in de koelkast en pakte wat geld en liep naar buiten. Ik liep richting de dichtbij zijnde Supermarkt en kwam daar Sarah tegen. Nihaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad Hoorde ik haar van een paar meters afstand roepen. Ik rende haar richting op en knuffelde haar totdat ze niet meer kon. Ik had haar zo`n 3 weken lang niet meer gezien en ook geen contact mee opgenomen. Ik had er geen zin in. Alles goed meid? Vroeg ik haar. Prima el Hamdolilah en met jou?  Dat kan je van mij niet zeggen maar toch el Hamdolilah ik ben blij dat het niet erger is Antwoordde ik zacht met een brok in mijn keel. Eey Nihad, Ik ben net Safouan tegen gekomen en ik moest van hem een boodschap voor je achterlaten Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Donder jij en die Safouan maar lekker een eind op. En neem dan Jouad ook gelijk mee! Snauwde ik. En rende richting het Supermarkt. Ik hoopte dat ze me niet achter na kwam maar helaas. Dat is helaas te veel gevraagd. Ze vroeg me allerlei vragen waar ik geen antwoord op kon geven. Saartje, Laat me nou eens met rust! Schreeuwde ik. Ik betaalde af en rende naar huis. Sarah belde 10 minuten later nog bij de deur aan maar ik wou de deur maar niet open doen. Opdonderen!!! Schreeuwde ik. Ik zag dat Tarik al richting de deur liep om hem te openen. Nee!!!!! Niet doen Tarik Schreeuwde ik. Maar helaas ik was te laat. Hij opende de deur en Sarah rende naar binenn zonder hem aan te kijken. Tarik keek me vreemd aan, ik ontweek zijn blik. En begon Sarah uit te schelden. Sarah, Opdonderen. Ben ik daarnet niet duidelijk genoeg geweest??? Donderen jij Safouan en Jouad maar lekker op! Ik haat jullie!!Het is al erg genoeg dat De liefde van me leven is uitgehuwelijkt Schreeuwde ik. Ik zag dat mensen van buiten door een kiertje probeerden mee te luisteren totdat Tarik de deur dicht smeet. En rende naar boven. Sh!t, Nu weet hij dat het met liefde te maken heeft Zei ik zacht. 

Wat moet ik nou doen? Ging er dor me heen. Ik keek Sarah aan en zei Saar, zo bedoelde ik het niet Ik had er spijt van, spijt dat ik zo raar tegen haar deed. Ik weet het lieverd, ik weet het Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Ze kwam naar mij toe en omhelsde me. Zo`n goede vriendin net als Sarah verdien ik niet. Ik doe raar tegen haar en ga tekeer. Ik miste die goede oude tijden die wij samen doorbrachten met Jouad. Al gauw werd ik door de gedachte gewekt. Ik zag Tarik langs me lopen. Ik schaamde me rot. Aan zijn ogen kon ik verdriet zien. Ik begreep het niet. Ik trok me er niets van aan. Ik zag dat tarik naar buiten liep en de deur dicht smeet. Daar zat ik dan thuis, met Sarah, terwijl ik niet eens weet wat er met me gebeurt en wat er in mijn omgeving gebeurt. Alles was laatste tijd zo vaag. Lag het aan mij of aan hen? Ik praatte nog wat met Sarah en ze verliet het huis. Ik liep naar de keuken en maakte wat te eten klaar. Daarna at ik uiteindelijk wat. Ik at veelte weinig volgens mijn moeder. Ik liep naar de huiskamer deed de t.v aan, vervolgens liep ik naar boven naar mijn kamer en deed de deur op slot. Ik ging op me bed liggen en deed me handen onder de kussen. Totdat ik daar iets onder voelde. Het leek wel een briefje te zijn. Ik pakte mijn kussen op en zag dat er inderdaad een briefje lag. Ik zag een klein briefje met de naam Nihad erop. Ik opende het briefje en keek wat erop stond.

Lieve Nihad,

Ik hoorde zonet dat het om liefde gaat wat ik jammer genoeg wel aan zag komen. Als je erover wilt praten moet je me gewoon bellen. Ik zelf wil namelijk graag weten wat er nou precies aan de hand is, want je bent laatste tijd erg vaag. Hopelijk vat je dit briefje niet als een belediging op ofzo. Liefs Tarik

Ik keek naar die briefje, Hmm lief dat hij zich zorgen maakt om mij..Maar liever niet! Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik borg die briefje in de kast op en ging slapen.

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:  goed zo !!!
 :blij:  echt mooi ga gauw weer verder he
doei doei  :zwaai: 
 :ole:

----------


## cazanova

Sallaam Esma,

Soms is er helemaal niets aan te doen zeggen bepaalde mensen maar ik vind dat als die gozer ook echt heel veel van je houdt en graag met jou wil zijn in plaats van zijn nichtje uit Marokko, dan wordt het hoog tijd om zijn ouders te overtuigen en zijn grote liefde waar te maken, dus die gozer moet zijn ouders voor stellen aan jouw ouders en als laatst aan jou,want ouders willen het beste voor hun kinderen geloof me maar zijn ouders zullen heus wel naar zijn verhaal luisteren en wie weet trouwt hij wel met jou in plaats van zijn nicht uit Marokko. 

Veel succes esma... 

caza zegt waar een wil is is een el mektheb......

----------


## SaMmIeJ

egt mo0i verhaal!! die soufian 0fso iets..k0mt er n0g wel 8er wat ie miszt!! ma ga sz0 do0r!! ik k0m snel trg
kusz samra

----------


## LaDy-NaDia

Haay Meid.. 
Damn...Jij hebt zker wel Ervaring!!!....Echt Gewoon Super Verhaal!!

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door cazanova_ 
> *Sallaam Esma,
> 
> Soms is er helemaal niets aan te doen zeggen bepaalde mensen maar ik vind dat als die gozer ook echt heel veel van je houdt en graag met jou wil zijn in plaats van zijn nichtje uit Marokko, dan wordt het hoog tijd om zijn ouders te overtuigen en zijn grote liefde waar te maken, dus die gozer moet zijn ouders voor stellen aan jouw ouders en als laatst aan jou,want ouders willen het beste voor hun kinderen geloof me maar zijn ouders zullen heus wel naar zijn verhaal luisteren en wie weet trouwt hij wel met jou in plaats van zijn nicht uit Marokko. 
> 
> Veel succes esma... 
> 
> caza zegt waar een wil is is een el mektheb......*


Daar heb Je Inderdaad Gelijk In..
El Hamdolilah Is Dit Verhaal Niet Op Mij Gebasseerd..En Hamdolilah ook Niet Op iemand Anders..!
Dank je Wel Voor Je Reactie... :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door SaMmIeJ_ 
> *egt mo0i verhaal!! die soufian 0fso iets..k0mt er n0g wel 8er wat ie miszt!! ma ga sz0 do0r!! ik k0m snel trg
> kusz samra*


Dank Je Wel.. :grote grijns: 
Jah Hij Komt Er Inderdaad Achter Wat Hij Mist..En Wat Hij Liet Gaan.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door LaDy-NaDia_ 
> *Haay Meid.. 
> Damn...Jij hebt zker wel Ervaring!!!....Echt Gewoon Super Verhaal!!*


Dank Je Wel.. :grote grijns: 
Ik Ga Zo InshaAllah Verder.. :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

oo schrijf maar gauw een vervolg is al een tijdje
doeiii tot zo  :Wink:

----------


## Amaleke

salaam esma

ik ben amal ik ben een nieuwe lid
en ik moet zeggen meid je bent heel goed bezig
het is een heel goped verhaal
dus ik zeg je een ding
schrijf verder

xxxamaleke

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Meiden Bedankt Voor Jullie Reacties..Amaleke..Dank je Wel.. :grote grijns: 

Ik Plaats Zo Een Vervolg..InshaAllah.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Jouad...* 

Vandaag zou ik alweer naar school gaan, precies om 7 uur werd ik door m`n wekker gewekt. Ik strekte m`n armen uit en begon te gapen.  Vandaag is de dag dat ik Nihad weer zie zei ik zacht. Ik liep richting de badkamer en deed de rituele wassing, vervolgens liep ik de badkamer uit en ging bidden. Ik voelde m`n hoofd bonken. Ik begon hoofdpijn te krijgen. Ik trok me er niets van aan en liep naar de keuken, maakte een broodje voor mezelf, zette de koffie op en begon te eten. Alweer bonkte m`n hoofd, het begon telkens harder te bonken, het begon meer pijn te doen. Ik pakte een aspirientje en dronk het op.  Zal ik me ziekmelden? ging er door me heen. Nee, liever niet, anders zie ik Nihad niet Zei ik zacht. Ik trok snel wat kleding aan en ging naar school. Eindelijk bij school aangekomen zag ik dat er bijna niemand was. Behalve een groepje jongen daar in een hoekje, ik zag dat ze naar me keken en begon te praten.  Tfoe 3la zemmel Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik zag dat er een jongen van die groepje naar me kwam lopen en begon te praten.  Eey, ik weet dat Nihad is verlaten door Safouan en dat jij iets in haar ziet, dat ziet elke mongool en begon sneaky-achtig te lachen. Ik keek hem vreemd aan.  Hoe bedoel je?  Nou, ik bedoel dat ik de nummer van Safouan heb en jij zijn leven zuur kan maken, dat bedoel ik! Zei hij en keek me schijnheilig aan. Er zat hier duidelijk gewoon iets achter. Hij gaf me de nummer van Safouan en verliet me. Ik vond het wel vreemd. Ik kende hem niet. Wie is hij eigenlijk? En hoe weet hij dit allemaal volgens Nihad had ze het alleen aan mij, Sarah en Dina verteld. Ik trok me er niets van aan en liep naar buiten. Ik zag dat Sarah aan kwam lopen met een meisje die ik nog nooit gezien had en toen ze me aan keek, keek ze snel ergens anders. Bijna iedereen doet vreemd vandaag man! Ik zag dat het meisje Sarah alleen liet en ging weg. Sarah kwam mijn kant op en we begonnen te praten.  Eey Saar, weetje waar Nihad is?  Nee, Hoezo? Zei ze kortaf en trok haar wenkbrauw omhoog.  Gewoon ik vroeg me af waar zij uithing Loog ik. Daarna voelde ik m`n telefoon overgaan. Ik zag dat het Nihad was.  Speek about the devil zei ik. en ik nam op.  Ewa Nihad, Fejen?  Eey Jouad ik heb griep, ik kom niet naar school. Ik hoorde dat er iets was, maar deed alsof ik niks merkte.  Ow, oke beterschap meid. Ik vertelde het Sarah en deed alsof het haar niets aanging. Ik accepteerde haar gedrag, en ging samen met haar de kantine in. De groepje jongens vandaar net keken knipoogden naar Sarah, het leek wel alsof ze elkaar kenden.  Damn 3la vaagheid. Ging er door me heen. Ik liep richting een tafeltje en wachtte geduldig op de bel. Ik kon niet wachten tot wanneer de bel gaat, want vandaag is nogal freaky. De dag verliep op een gegeven moment normaal. Ik was echt helemaal uitgeput. Het is nu al 3 uurtjes dat ik thuis ben gekomen van school. Vandaag was erg vaag, maar ja. Ik stond op, liep naar de keuken en pakte wat te eten uit de koelkast. Ik zag een notitie van me moeder. Ik moest voor haar een pak melk kopen. Ik pakte wat geld uit me jaszak en liep naar de supermarkt die hier om de hoek staat. Nadat ik boodschappen had gedaan liep ik snel weer naar huis.  Hoe wist die jongen dat ik iets in Nihad zie? Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik schudde al die gedachtes uit m`n hoofd en dacht weer aan de meid die mijn leven compleet veranderde.  Hoe zou het nu eigenlijk met haar zijn? Dacht ik. Ik wou haar gaan telefoneren maar dacht weer dat ik haar ga storen, want ze heeft rust nodig. En dat rust gun ik haar.

Ik ging op mijn bed liggen en begon na te denken. Te denken over de gebeurtenis van vanochtend. Ik snap het niet meer Zei ik zacht. Eerst komt er een jongen naar me toe en geeft hij de nummer van Safouan en weet dat ik iets voor Nihad voel, daarna doet Sarah vreemd tegen me en daarna krijgt Sarah een knipoog van de groepje jongens die alles wisten. Er was iets aan de hand, maar wat..?? Wist ik zelf ook niet. Ik schudde me hoofd leeg en viel in slaap met Nihad in mijn hoofd.

*Twee Weken Later..* 

Nihad is nog steeds niet op school gekomen, ik probeerde haar te bereiken maar ik kreeg telkens haar voicemail. Ik sprak een paar keer wat in haar voicemail en wachtte af, ik wachtte op het moment dat zij mij gaat bellen. Maar dat moment kwam maar niet. Ik voelde gewoon iets aankomen, maar wat wist ik niet. Ik keek naar de nummer die ik van dat jongen kreeg twee weken geleden. Ik moest Safouan bellen en vragen wat er aan de hand was. Ik raapte al mijn moed bij elkaar en pakte mijn telefoon, ik toetste het nummer van Safouan in. Ik belde anoniem. Hallo? Met wie spreek ik? Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Hey, je spreekt met Wat moest ik nou zeggen? Mijn echte naam?..? Jouad! Zei ik snel. Het was stil aan de andere kant van de lijn. Jouad, een goede vriend van Nihad. Oow Zei hij vaag. Eey Safouan, mag ik vragen wat er met Nihad aan de hand is.? Want de laatste twee weken laat ze niets van zich horen..heb jij er iets mee te maken? Ik twijfelde aan wat ik net tegen hem zei. Is het wel goed wat ik zei? Ik vroeg haar of ze vandaag naar mijn verloving kwam. Het zou bij mijn huis gehouden worden en sindsdien laat ze niets van zich horen. Ik geloofde mijn oren niet! Wat is dat een mongool!!! Alles werd duidelijk. Ik beindigde het gesprek en hing op. Damnn, wat is dat een nerd, een mongool en idioot!!! zei ik. Wie vraagt er nou aan zijn grote liefde of die naar zijn verloving wilt gaan? Met haar blote eigen ogen kijken hoe hij aan iemand anders wordt gegeven. Dit is echt waanzin!!! Ik wist genoeg. Straks ga ik naar Safouan de huis. Misschien zie ik Nihad daar wel, maar dat betwijfel ik.
Ik keek op de klok en zag dat het klokslag 12:00uur is. Ik ontbeet wat en ging een stukje rijden. Ik had wat frisse lucht nodig. Ik moest helder nadenken. Ik ging naar een parkje en bleef daar een tijdje zitten. Ik bleef daar zitten, van seconden werden het minuten, van minuten werden het een heel uur. Ik zag dat het nu 14:45uur was. Ik bedacht maar eens te rijden, ik ging maar eens terug naar huis. Ik bleef t.v. kijken totdat het zo`n 16:00uur werd. Ik bedacht maar eens langs Safouan de huis te rijden, de feest zal nu wel begonnen zijn. Ik parkeerde een paar straten van Safouan`s huis vandaan en liep naar z`n huis toe. Ik zat op een bankje en zag dat Dina..Nihad naar het feest bracht. Damn wat zag ze er goed uit. Gelukkig zag ze me niet. Ze liep naar binnen. Ik liep naar mijn auto en reed weer even. Na ander half uur reed ik weer langs zijn huis. De straat was helemaal leeg. Ik zag alleen een persoon op een bankje. Ik keek weer goed en zag dat het Nihad was. Ik reed haar richting op en Liep naar haar toe. Ik zag dat ze me niet goed zag, ze had me zeker niet herekend. Ik zag dat ze naar me keek en snel weer naar de grond keek. Ik nam plaats naast haar op het bankje. Ik moest haar op een of een ander manier troosten, ik deed mijn arm om haar schouder.  Rustig maar meissie. Zei ik tegen haar. Ik zag dat ze zich schaamde en helemaal kapot was. Ik trok har dichterbij en ging met mijn hand door haar haren. Daar zaten we dan, op een bankje met Nihad in mijn armen. Ik was echt helemaal weg, ik was echt in de lucht met mijn gedachte. Een bepaald soort geluid maakte me wakker, het was de telefoon van Nihad. Ik keek haar aan met andere woorden  Neem nou maar je telefoon op. Ze maakte zich van mij armen los en stond op. Ik hoorde een meisjes stem aan de andere kant van de lijn. Nadat ze het gesprek beindigde, keek ze me aan en zei Ja, Euhmm Dina kan me niet ophalen, ik ga maar weer weg. Zei ze snel en begon te lopen. Ik stond gauw op en pakte haar arm vast. Ze draaide zich om. Hoeft niet, ik breng je wel. Zei ik. Ik zag aan haar ogen dat ze nogal twijfelde. Nee hoeft niet, ik red me wel. Zei ze en probeerde verder te lopen. Dit liet ik niet gebeuren.  Nihad, No Way. Ik laat je hier niet alleen. Zei ik vast besloten. Ze weigerde nog eens maar liet haar niet alleen gaan. Ik haalde haar met moeite over, her bleek dat Nihad nogal vast en zeker was van haar besluit. Uiteindelijke haalde ik haar over. Ze liep met me mee richting mijn auto. Ik opende de deur voor haar en ze stapte in. Ik stapte ook in en deed de radio aan. Ik hoorde het nummer  It`s Hard To Say I`m Sorry Dat was bij mij zeker het geval als ze weet dat ik Safouan belde. Ik zag aan haar dat ze een traantje weg pikte, ik veegde haar traan weg. Ik keek haar diep in haar ogen aan, ze keek snel weg. Tijdens de rit vielen er niet bepaald veel woorden. Ik zag dat we bijna bij haar straat waren aangekomen, om roddels te voorkomen stopte ik hier.  Jouad dank je wel. Echt heel erg bedankt Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Nee Lieverd, Jij bedankt Antwoordde ik. Ik kwam dichter bij en kuste haar teder op haar lippen. Ik zag dat ze zich schaamde en stapte gauw uit. Ze liep naar huis. Sh!t, Waarom deed ik dat? War was dat voor nodig? Nu gaat ze zeker door denken!!! Zei ik paniekerig..! Maar een ding weet ik zeker, van deze kus krijg ik nooit spijt.


_Esma_

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

:grote grijns:

----------


## dizzy lizzy

pleeeeeeeeeees schrijf snel een vervolgstukje 
dat zou ik echt heel erg waarderen je verhaaal is namelijk echt een topper!

echt leuk ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft
xxies dizzy lizzy  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## maroc_lady1

[GLOW=deeppink]Scahtje ga verder, het is een prachtverhaal ie wAllah!!!!![/GLOW] 


Khe jullie hebben echt allemaal talent in het schrijven, ik wou dat ik da ook kon man.... ma jah dat is een droom voor mij...


Nou meid jah ik en ook fan van jou en jah ik verlang ook naar jou stuk ik ben verslaafd aan verhalen ik doe nix anders dan verhalen lezen en nog eens lezen jah en jij bent ook een top schrijvster....


Kus Ouafie

----------


## leila zwina

:tranen:  weer geen vervolg ga pleas snel verder je kan echt goed verhallen schrijven i'm  :love:  it doei en ga snel verder pleas
beslama gr leila

----------


## miss_remix

hey lieverd,

ik wil even zeggen dat je verhaal echt leuk is en je hebt talent
ewa ik wacht op een vervolg

veel liefs  :ole:   :ole:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

hey meid ga gauw verder met je verhaal ;-) 
doeiiiii

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Heey Meiden..Dank Jullie Wel :kusgrijs: 
Ik Voel Me Echt Vereerd!! :grote grijns: 
Ik Zal Nu Snel Een Vervolgje Plaatsen.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Nihad* 

De volgende dag stond ik al gauw op met ontzettende hoofdpijn. Ik liep mijn kamer uit om te kijken hoe laat het was, ik zag dat het pas 04:00uur in de ochtend was. Ik keek weer om te kijken of her wel echt zo was, en ja..het was 04:00uur in de ochtend. De hoofdpijn begon erger te worden, me hoofd bonkte echt heel erg. Het leek wel alsof iemand me met een vuist erop slaat en maar niet wilt ophouden. Ineens besefte ik het me, het is de eerste dag van de Ramadan. Ik liep richting de keuken om te eten. Ik zette de water op om thee te maken totdat ik iets in de gang hoorde. Ik zag dat Redouan me broertje naar beneden kwam lopen. Ik moest lachen om hoe hij naar beneden liep en om hoe hij eruit zag. Het leek wel een dronkenlap die nog nooit over een trap heeft kunnen lopen. Ik begon te lachen. Heey broertje, wat zie jij er verrot uit! Ik vraag me af wat jij gisteravond wel niet heeft gegeten. Giechelde ik. Ik zag dat me broertje me vreemd aankeek en liep langs me de keuken in. Ik zag dat hij een broodje voor zich zelf maakte en naar de huiskamer liep. Nadat ik klaar was met het thee opzetten en een broodje had gemaakt liep ik hem achterna. Nihad, Jij ziet er ook niet Bepaald frisjes uit Hoorde ik hem schreeuwen. Ik rende hem achterna en we begonnen al 04:00uur in de nacht te stoeien. Damn..wat heb ik dit gestoei gemist man, laatste tijd ben je nogal afwezig Hoorde ik hem zeggen en hij keek naar de grond. Ik wist dat hij gelijk had, maar ja wat moest ik eraan doen. Ik wist niet wat ik erop moest zeggen en knikte van ja. Ik heb het namelijk laatste tijd druk met school. loog ik. Ik zag aan zijn ogen dat hij me niet geloofde maar ondanks dat knikte hij gewoon maar ja. Dit jaar is een belangrijke schooljaar voor jou h? Ik wist dat hij alweer gelijk had. Dit keer had hij echt gelijk. Ik deed me best niet op school alleen vanwege een jongen? Ja, het is een belangrijk school jaar. Zei ik gauw. Ik zag dat hij opstond en naar boven liep, hij zou verder slapen omdat hij school heeft. Ik hoorde de rest van de familie naar benden lopen, zij zouden gaan ontbijten zodat ze niet erge honger krijgen in de loop van de dag. Ik liep naar boven, naar de douche en liet de warme water langs me lichaam stromen. Damn..Dit had ik nou echt nodig Ging er door me heen. Nadat ik een half uur onder de douche heb gestaan droogde ik me af, trok me badjas aan en liep de deur uit. Tfoe..Kon je nog langer in de douche blijven wella?? Hoorde ik me broer gerriteerd zeggen. Ik liep hem negerend voorbij. Stik In Stilte! Schreeuwde ik hem na. Ik liep richting mijn kamer en liep erin. Vervolgens deed ik de deur op slot. Ik dacht nog na over wat me broertje zei Dit jaar is een belangrijke school jaar voor jou h??. Ik was degene die nooit om een jongen zou huilen, ik was degene die nooit aan een jongen zou denken. Ik was degene die nooit d`r tijd aan een jongen zou verdoen! Waar was ik met mijn hoofd toentertijd met Safouan? Ik wreef over de ketting die ik van hem gehad had, ik stopte hem in dezelfde envelopje waar de brief die me leven verwoeste in zat. Na denken ging ik me bed in en viel in slaap.

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 
Al jaren lang ben ik de beste vriendin van Nihad. Tot op een dag ze niets van zich zelf liet horen, Jouad en ik werden met de dag ongeruster. Waar kan ze zijn? Vroeg ik bezorgd aan Jouad. Ik weet niet meid, Ik weet het echt niet. Hoorde ik hem zeggen, ik werd echt teleurgesteld door zijn woorden, ik hoopte op een goede verklaring, maar die kreeg ik maar niet. Jouad probeerde haar alweer te bereiken maar ze nam niet op. We besloten maar eens naar haar huis te gaan. We verlieten de school, ik stapte samen me Jouad z`n auto in en reden weg. Tijdens de rit hadden we het over alles en nog wat, Jouad is echt een hele lieve jongen, het is echt heel gezellig met hem en ik lach me helemaal rot om hem. Alleen de laatste tijd niet meer, niet meer sinds Nihad spoorloos verdwenen is. Ik zag dat wij bijna aan waren gekomen, voor de deur van Nihad stopte hij. We stapten samen uit en richtte onze ogen op de deur. Rustig liepen we naar de deur toe en klopten. We wachten vol verwachtingen dat iemand open zou doen, maar helaasniemand deed de deur open. Ik werd steeds ongeruster. Wat is er nou met Nihad? Waar is ze? Waarom neemt ze geen contact met ons op? Er spookten allerlei vragen door me hoofd, allerlei vragen waar ik maar geen antwoord op kon vinden. We bleven nog 10 minuten voor de deur van Nihad en belden maar telkens aan, maar nog steeds was er geen teken van Leven. Teleurgesteld ging ik terug naar de auto van Jouad en nam daar plaats. Ik deed de gordel om en wachtte totdat Jouad kwam. Ik zag dat hij teleurgesteld naar de deur keek en nog een paar keer aanbelde. Maar nog steeds was er niemand die opende. Ik zag dat Jouad`s gezicht vertrok. Ik zag gewoon aan hem dat er iets was, maar wat wist ik niet. Ik begreep er helemaal niets van. Hij liep naar de auto, opende de deur en stapte in. Met zijn hoofd tegen het stuur aan bleef hij voor zich uit staren. Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen maarik had er een vreemde gevoel bij. Waar kan ze toch zijn? Vroeg Jouad in eens. Wallah Mana3raft ( Ik weet niet ) Zei ik snel terug en keek naar buiten, naar de voordeur van Nihad. Heel erg vreemd allemaal, Nihad laat niets van zich horen, is opeens spoorloos verdwenen en niemand doet de deur open. Ik vreesde het ergste, Zo kan ik niet denken. Ging er door me heen. Jouad begon uit eindelijk te rijden, er vielen helemaal geen woorden meer, het was echt heel stil, Jouad deed opeens zo droog en kortaf. Hmmm..dat is vreemd Dacht ik bij mezelf. Maar euhmm..Jouad vertel eens iets. Zei ik opeens. Ik zag dat hij heel geconcentreerd zat te rijden. Wat moet ik vertellen? Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Pfff..Gewoon iets. NouIk denk dat ik een oogje op iemand heb. En ik zag dat hij naar me knipoogde. What the ****?? ging er door me heen. Nee toch. Dat kan niet! Dacht ik. Ik keek Jouad heel verrasend aan. Echt?? Piepte ik uit. Hij knikte lachend naar me. Ja. Echt waar. Hij kreeg een kleurtje en richtte zijn ogen weer op de weg. No Way!!! Kan niet man!!!!!!!! Ging er door me heen. Ik keek heel verrast weer naar Jouad en kreeg een kleurtje. Ik keek al gauw weer naar buiten, ik zag vanuit mijn ooghoeken dat hij naar me keek en kreeg weer een kleurtje en keek naar de grond. Dat zag ik echt niet aankomen, ik weet niet wat ik moet doen. Ik kreeg een shock door mijn lichaam. Mijn beste vriend? Ging er door me heen. Jouad bracht me terug naar huis, eindelijk aangekomen in de straat nam ik van hem afscheidIk stapte snel de auto uit en liep naar de voordeur. Voor het eerst kwam ik thuis met een gigantisch grote big smile ever. Salaam A Benti, Melki? ( Salaam Mijn dochter, Wat is er? ) Hoorde ik me moeder vanuit de keuken roepen, ze zag vanuit een kier hoe blij ik wel niet was. Aah Makejen Wello A Welida ( Aah Er is niets Moeder ) Antwoordde ik al gauw. Ik Liep haar richting op en gaf haar een kus op haar wang. Ik liep naar de huiskamer en groette me vader. Snel rende ik naar boven. Ik snelde me naar mijn eigen kamer. Ik sprong op me bed van vreugde en gekheid, maar op een of een ander manier was dit onverwachtsVan al dat gespring werd ik moe en ging op me bed liggen. Me beste vriend Zei ik. Huh nee..! Ging er weer door me heen. Jawel hij zei het zelf..Me beste vriend

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier Allemaal.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## Fayah

Ga verder echt een cool verhaal, gelukkig niet echt gebeurd  :Smilie:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door Fayah_ 
> *Ga verder echt een cool verhaal, gelukkig niet echt gebeurd *


Dank je Wel.. :knipoog: 
Jah El Hamdolilah Niet.. :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim:  alweer een fantastisch vervolg
doeii meisje en ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat !!!
 :zwaai:

----------


## leila zwina

echt n geweldig vervolg ga wel snel verder echt kei leuk vooral nu man t wordt echt spannender ik ben maar aan het fantaseren wat er zal gebeuren du sga snel verder he thx beslama gr leila :smile:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door leila zwina_ 
> *echt n geweldig vervolg ga wel snel verder echt kei leuk vooral nu man t wordt echt spannender ik ben maar aan het fantaseren wat er zal gebeuren du sga snel verder he thx beslama gr leila :smile:*


 :hihi: 
Ik Ga Gauw Door.. :knipoog: 
InshaAllah.. :grote grijns:

----------


## Cheymatje

salaam nihad
echt en goede verhaal,mijn nicht amaleke zei tegenmij lees die verhaal da is de moeite waard en ik las het en het is echt de moeite waars nihad heeft me echt uit mijn luie bed gekregen door haar prachtige verhaal echt prachtig woellah,ik hoop da je nog zoon prachtige verhaal schrijft of het vervolg van dit.Ik vind het heel erg voor u dat hij u heeft geleten maar moehim ik kan kan alleen zeggen dat het en prachtige verhaall is ,laat iets weten safe beslamaa en thalla
xxxxxxxxx-jes van chaymatje

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door Cheymatje_ 
> *salaam nihad
> echt en goede verhaal,mijn nicht amaleke zei tegenmij lees die verhaal da is de moeite waard en ik las het en het is echt de moeite waars nihad heeft me echt uit mijn luie bed gekregen door haar prachtige verhaal echt prachtig woellah,ik hoop da je nog zoon prachtige verhaal schrijft of het vervolg van dit.Ik vind het heel erg voor u dat hij u heeft geleten maar moehim ik kan kan alleen zeggen dat het en prachtige verhaall is ,laat iets weten safe beslamaa en thalla
> xxxxxxxxx-jes van chaymatje*


Salaam Dank Je Wel Meid..Ik Heet Trouwens Esma..En Dit Verhaal Is Niet Waargebeurd El Hamdolilah.. :knipoog: 
Ik Typ InshaAllah Binnenkort Een Vervolgje.. :knipoog:

----------


## Cheymatje

salaam komt er nog en vervolg of is er geen vervolg meer ik wil het echt lezen het is echt de moeite waard deze verhaal

----------


## ouiam

wauw echt een leuk verhaal! Ik heb in geen tijden zo'n leuke verhaal gelezen.

Ga zo door meid.  :duim:

----------


## leila zwina

:student:  hems nog geen vervolg ga snel verder ik kan niet meer w8en want het is echt kei leuk man thx gr leila beslama

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden..
Erg Bedankt Voor Jullie Reacties.. :kusgrijs: 
Morgen Ga Ik Weer Een Stukje Plaatsen InshaAllah.. :knipoog: 

Liefs Van een Schrijfster.. :tong uitsteken:  :tong uitsteken:  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Sweety_112

Ga snel verder....ik wacht... :grote grijns: 
 :boogie:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Ik Ga Nu Plaatsen.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Jawel hij zij het zelf..Me beste vriend heeft een oogje op me!!!!! Zei ik vol vreugde. Ik was bang dat me vader, moeder of iemand anders van het familie gehoord heeft. Dus beheerste ik me en bleef op een gegeven moment stil. Ik begon opeens uit het niets sneaky te giegelen. Hihihihi..Het is echt waar!! Nu pas kan ik mijn gevoelens uitten en zijn gevoelens beantwoorden Ging er door me heen. Ow Lieve Lieve Jouad, Je beantwoord mijn gevoelens en ik heb ook een oogje op jou, alleen staart deze oogje al heel lang naar jou. Zei ik zacht. Ooooooooow Ik ben in de zevende hemel. Ik ben zo blij dat ik zelfs Nihad vergat.Ik probeerde haar nog eens te bellen om de goede nieuws te vertellen maar nog steeds, niemand nam op. Daar kwam die akelig gevoel weer terug. Gevoel van wanhoop, gevoel van angst, gevoel van narigheid, gevoel van bezorgdheid. Oow Nihad liefje, waar blijfje nou Piepte ik uit. En veegde een traantje weg. Ik melde me aan bij Msn en bleef daar naar het beeldscherm te staren totdat ze on-line kwam. Ik zag dat Jouad on-line kwam. En als Msn-naam LieverdIk Hoop Dat jij Mijn gevoelens Kan Beantwoordden! had. Mijn ogen straalden, ik was echt In Love. Ik heb al een hele lange tijd gevoelens voor Jouad, maar nog nooit durfde ik het tegen Nihad te vertellen. Ik wou het haar wel vertellen maar ik vond dat het er de tijd gewoon niet voor was. Maar nuik het zeker weet, nu ik zeker weet dat Jouad het ook voor mij voelt moet ik het haar vertellen. Ik deed snel Off-line weergeven, ik wist niet wat ik tegen hem moest zeggen. Moet ik zeggen Hoi of Yoooooo ik weet niet hoe ik me moet gedragen, zoald de gekke Sarah? Of moet ik me nu wat normaal gaan gedragen? Maar goed dat ik Off-line weergeven had. Ik staarde naar de Nick-name van Jouad. Ik bleef er heel lang naar staren, er kwam er maar geen einde aan. Op een gegeven moment veranderde hij zijn Nick-Name weer, maar dit keer als Ow HoneyThe First Time I Saw You I Felt In LoveThat Was The Day That I Knew You`re A Angel From Above. Wat is het een schatje Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik stikte in de verlangens naar hem. Zo`n mooe jongen, zulke mooie ogen, zo`n mooie stem, zo`n mooie hart. Zijn hart is net zo groot dat iedereen er in past. Vandaar dat hij zich zeker om Nihad zorgen maakte. Ik ging naar Marokko.nl en meldde me daar aan onder de naam ThuG_HooFdDoeK, Ik zerfde rond op de chat en raakte vervolgens in gesprek met een jongen.

<Gekke_GekkerT>Salaam Hoofddoekje, als je er bezwaar tegen hebt dat ik op je priv zit moet je het gewoon zeggen.ik kom hier niet om meiden te regelen hoor, maar alleen om een leuke gesprekje te voeren.
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Wa Eleihkom Wa Salaam Gekke, ik heb er helemaal geen bezwaar tegen.
<Gekke_GekkerT >Ok. Ewa alles goed met Hoofddoekje?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Toppie El hamdolilah en met jou?
<Gekke_GekkerT >Prima, hamdoelilah o en shokro allahie wa te3ella
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Amin.
<Gekke_GekkerT >Ewa, hoe was je dagje?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Mijn dagje kan echt niet meer breken. Ik ben echt zo blij!!!!!!! En jou dagje?
<Gekke_GekkerT >Ewa Mezian, Nou mijn dagje ging nog wel. Kon beter.
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Allahie 3awnek
<Gekke_GekkerT >Amin, dank je wel meid. 
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Geen dank hoor, ik help me broeders en zusters graag :knipoog: 
<Gekke_GekkerT > :grote grijns: 
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>
<Gekke_GekkerT >Ewa waar woon je?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Amsterdam en jij?
<Gekke_GekkerT >Wat toevallig!!! Ik ook! Waar woon je nou precies in Amsterdam?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Ergens in West en jij?
<Gekke_GekkerT >Jah ik ook, daar In WestErgensin dat buurt daarzo. Naast de visboer.
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>Wat toevallig!!! Ik ook! Daar in de buurt, bij de visboer, daarna naar links en daar ergens zie je wahed biobak nummero 78 neej niet die daaro, jaah daar naast neej niet die daar die ene andere met die grote witte cijfers. Jah daar!!!!!
<Gekke_GekkerT >hahahahaha Zullen we van Nick-Name veranderen? Want mijn Nick staat jou beter  :tong uitsteken: 
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>hahaha nou, omdat je het zooooo graag wilt.. :blozen: 
<Gekke_GekkerT >hahaha HamKa

Alle gedachtes en vragen verdwenen opeens, en ik begon verder met Gekke_GekkerT te praten, het lijkt me een hele leuke gekke jongen, ik heb echt met hem gelachen. We praatten over alles en nog wat, hij is hier inderdaad niet voor om meiden te regelen, echt een leuke eerlijke jongen. Na zo`n 2 uurtjes met hem gepraat te hebben dacht ik maar eens af te sluiten en te slapen, het was namelijk een drukke gekke freaky dagje.

<Gekke_GekkerT >ahahahahahahhahahff serieus??hahahahahaha 3la gekke actiee aahhahaha
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>haahahahah jaah erg man!!! Je wilt niet weten ik schaamde me kapotttt!!!! Maar gekke ik ga maar weer eens afsluiten, het was echt erg leuk om jou gesproken te hebben!!!!!!!!!!! En dat meen ik echt waar!!! Hopelijk spreek ik je weer eens op Marokko.nl
<Gekke_GekkerT >Is goed Hoofddoekje..Dit was echt een geinige gesprekkieheb echt dankzij jou al m`n zorgen vergeten!! Dank je wel meid!!! Thallaj fi rasek, en ik hoop jou zo gauw mogelijk te spreken!!!!
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>ahhaah jah het was inderdaad een geinige gesprek, en GEK ook nog!! Geen dank hoor!!!  :grote grijns:  Wagha Belamma Thalla!!!

<ThuG_HooFdDoeK Verlaat Kanaal>
Ik sluitte de chat venster en keek op me Msn-lijst of er mensen On-Line waren. Ik zag dat Jouad nof ff bleef en daarna Off-Line Ging. Ik Meldde me bij Msn af, sluitte me pc af en liep naar mijn bed. Ik begon te liggen en sliep in een zucht door. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Ik werd vandaag door mijn telefoon wakker gemaakt. Ik maakte een gekreun en stond op, ik pakte mijn telefoon en zag dat ik een gemiste oproep had. Ik keek naar het nummer die me belde en bleek dat het nummer onbekend was. Ik keek op de klok hoe laat het was en bleek het pas 05:15uur te zijn. PfffffAls ik er ooit achter kom wie die beller is die mij uit mijn heerlijke droom wakker maakt..Maak ik een eind aan die gene de leven!! Ging er door me heen. Ik stond op, liep naar beneden richting de keuken en maakte voor mezelf een kopje thee. Ik liep weer naar boven om mezelf op te frissen, Ik waste mijn gezicht, poetste mijn tanden en deed de rituele wassing. Ik liep naar me kamer om te bidden en snelde me naar de keuken om te kijken of me thee al klaar is. En ja, het is klaar. Ik pakte mijn kopje thee en liep naar boven naar mijn kamer, ik deed de gordijnen open en begon te zitten op het venster bank. Ik keek naar buiten en genoot van mijn uitzicht. Ik keek toe, ik keek hoe de zon omhoog ging en alle vogels begonnen te fluiten. Rustig dronk ik mijn kopje thee op. Met me hoof ging ik tegen de muur, ik strekte mijn benen uit zover ik ze op de vensterbank kon krijgen. Ik zuchtte diep en keek naar het eerste vogeltje, ik keek hoe hij floot met al zijn vriendjes om zich heen. Zou dat zo bij mij ook gaan? Het bleek een koud dagje te worden, ik zag het aan de vocht en de mist. Ik zat hier niets anders dan mijn tijd te verdoen. Ik moest helder nadenken. Laatste tijd is nogal snel en vreemd langs me heen gegaan. Er zijn heel wat dingen gebeurt waarvan ik zeker niets van afwist. Ik zag dat het pas 05:27uur was. Ik stond op en liep richting mijn bed, ik heb slaap nodig. Ik ging op me bed liggen en probeerde na te denken. Ik snapte het even niet, het werd laatste tijd vaag, het begon allemaal bij Nihad en ik vraag me af waar het eindigt. Ik kreeg maar geen slaap, ik probeerde nog een keer mijn ogen dicht te krijgen al was het maar voor 5 minuten, maar het lukte me niet. Ik zat alsmaar naar het plafond te staren, Ik kneep mij ogen heel dicht, ik moest gewoon alles weer op een rijtje zetten. Ik schudde al die gedachtes uit mijn hoofd en ik stond op en rende naar beneden, ik moest gewoon iets doenmaar wat? Ik was gewoon klaarwakker, maar wat moet ik nou in al die tijd gaan doen? Slapen? Vergeet het maar! Ik liep naar de huiskamer en deed de t.v. aan om te kijken of er wat te kijken valt. Ik zapte alle kanalen af en zag dat er niets te zien valt. Ik stond op en liep weer richting mijn kamer en startte mijn pc op. Ik melde me bij Marokko.nl aan en keek of er iemand on-line was, maar natuurlijk niet dombo dat ik ook ben! Wie komt er nou weer on-line als het 5uur in de nacht is. Ik ging maar weer eens naar Verhalenrubriek en klikte op een verhaal Ik hoorde de telefoon overgaan.. ik las het in n stuk door, het is echt een pracht verhaal! Kan me maar niet voorstellen dat mensen zo genspireerd kunne zijn. Ik leefde me echt uit, ik leefde met de hoofdpersoon Ikram mee. Ik vind het echt erg dat ze niet met de liefde van haar leven mag trouwen. Af en toe veegde ik hier en daar een traantje weg. Ik ging opzoek naar het volgende vervolgje, maar helaas, het stopte ineens, maar de schrijfster had een goed excuus, ze had tentamens. Ik nam het haar kwalijk en postte een reactie, het luidde als volgt; Ga Zo Doooooooooor!!!! Laat Ons Niet Te Lang Wachten!!!!!!!!!En Veel Succes Met Je Tentamens!!! We Goed je Best Doen :knipoog:  Kiss ThuG*HooFdDoeK. Snel las ik mijn geposte reactie nog eens om typfouten te voorkomen. Ik ging op een gegeven moment op het forum Onzinhoekje klikken. Damnwat zijn hier veel mensen on-line Ging er door me heen, ik dacht namelijk dat ik de enige was die op dit tijdstip nog on-line was. Ik keek hoe laat het was en bleek het Nual 07:21uur e zijn, ja het verhaal Ik hoorde de telefoon overgaan.. is erg lang en nam veel tijd in bezit, maar dat was het wel waard. Ik sluitte me pc af en liep naar de keuken om een broodje voor mezelf te maken, ik had echt honger! Ik zette nog wat koffie op voor me zelf en liep naar de huiskamer met mijn ontbijt. Ik zette de t.v. aan en begon alweer te zappen. Damn wat is het saai zeg! ging er door me heen. Totdat ik wakker geschud werd door de huistelefoon. Pff..Wie belt er nou weer om 7uur in de ochtend? Zei ik zacht. Ik nam de telefoon op ja Hallo met wie spreek ik? aan de andere kant van de lijn hoorde ik niets anders dan geroezemoes en gegiechel. Ja hallo??? Vroeg ik weer..totdat ze ophingen. Heel erg vreemd allemaal. Pff het zal wel weer verkeerd verbonden zijn. Zei ik zacht. Ik begon op de bank zitten en bleef zappen totdat THE BOX verscheen. Ik zat half liggend op de bank en zag het nummer Obsession van de band Aventura. Dat is echt een prachtig nummer, de tekst had een soort invloed op me ook al ik de tekst niet begreep. Ik bleef aandachtig naar het nummer Obsession te luisteren, totdat ik iemand de trap af hoorde lopen. Ik keek wie het was en zag me broer, ik groette hem en weg was hij weer. Ik keek op de klok hoe laat het was en het was alweer 07:50uur HmmmTijd om mijn kleding maar eens aan te trekken. Zei ik zacht. Vandaag werd ik om 09:00uur op school verwacht, ik rende naar boven en keek in mijn kledingkast. Ik pakte een lichte spijkerbroek, die broek had ik samen met Nihad gekocht, ik kan me nog herinnerenMaar waar is zij toch? Ik schudde de gedachte met moeite uit mijn hoofd en ging verder met kleding uitzoeken. Ik pakte verder nog een wit truitje. Ik trok mijn kleding aan en pakte mijn witte puntschoentjes onder mijn bed vandaan, ik trok snel wat sokken aan en deed me puntschoentjes aan. Ik zocht mijn jas, Hh Eindelijk heb ik hem gevonden! Hij zat daar ergens onder mijn kast, Pff ja, het wordt weer eens tijd om die rotzooi op te ruimen. Ik trok mijn jas aan, kamde snel mijn haar en ging het huis uit. Ik liep richting de bus en besefte dat ik mijn OV thuis vergeten was, Shit!!! Zei ik zacht. Ik snelde me naar huis om mijn OV te pakken en ging weer naar school. Eindelijk op school aangekomen zag ik Jouad en begonnen we over alles en nog wat te praten, hij deed alsof er gisteren niets gebeurt was, dus speelde ik het spelletje mee. Het was een vermoeiende dag. Ik had vandaag tot 18:00uur les, het werd dus een heel vermoeiend dag! Het viel me op dat Jouad het vandaag helemaal niet over Ons had, heel erg jammer. Als hij het daar niet graag over heeft dan neem ik het hem kwalijk. Nadat alle lessen waren afgelopen ging ik meteen naar huis, ik had geen zin om wat langer te blijven, ik hield het gewoon niet meer op school uit. Eindelijk thuis aangekomen zag ik dat mijn zusje op de bank zat, ik keek haar vreemd aan Wat is er met je? Zei ik. Ik zag aan haar dat ze het heel erg benauwd had, en niet zo`n klein beetje ook. Ik liep haar richting op en voelde haar hoofd. Het was gewoon duidelijk dat ze koorts had. Ik vroeg haar of er nog iemand thuis was en ze knikte van nee. Ik liep naar de keuken om een paar aspirientjes voor haar te halen en wat kouds om het op haar hoofd te doen. Ik dekte haar met een dekentje en gaf haar een kus op haar wang Beterschap Rajae Zei ik. Me zusje is 15 en zit in de derde, we gaan goed met elkaar om, het is voor me net een vriendin en hetzelfde geldt voor mijn broer Jamal, hij is 20 jaar en studeert rechten. We zijn heel erg close met elkaar. Ik stond op en liet mijn zusje half slapen in de huiskamer achter. Ik liep de trap op en ging naar mijn kamer, ik zette mijn pc aan en ging op het net surfen. Ik meldde me aan bij msn en zag een paar mensen on-line, ook Jouad. Ik deed weer off-line weergeven omdat ik geen zin had om met hen te praten. Ik ging weer eens naar marokko.nl, ik klikte op de chat, en keek wie daar on-line was. Ik zag dat er bijna niemand was en deed het venstertje op minimaliseren. Ik klikte op het forum Verhalenrubriek en begon weer eens andere verhalen te lezen. Damn wat mensen wel niet mee maken Ging er door me heen, en ging weer eens verder lezen. Ik klikte weer op het chat-venster en zag dat Gekke_GekkerT met me te praten was. 

<Gekke_GekkerT> Salaam Hoofddoekje
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ben je er nog?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Wa eleihkom wa salaam, Ja ik ben er nog wel hoor. Ik zat alleen wat verhalen te lezen.
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ok dan!
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ewa hoe gaat het meT Hoofddoekje?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Met mij gaat het prima el hamdolilah, en hoe gaat het met jou?
<Gekke_GekkerT> MeT mij gaaT heT echT goed, hamdoelah
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Okeey dan! Houden zo h!
<Gekke_GekkerT> Jah StandaarT jij ook h :knipoog: 
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Jah, zekers!
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ewa, waT heb je vandaag allemaal gedaan?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> School, school, school en nog eens school. Ben net vrij en jij?
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ewa mezian. Ik ben ook neT vrij man, pfff 3la vermoeiende dag!
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Ewa jah, That`s Life And Life SUCKS!
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ik geef je echt groot gelijk :grote grijns: 
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Oeeeeee, It Feels Good, When I`m Right! :tong uitsteken: 
<Gekke_GekkerT> hahahahaha hamKa! :hihi: 
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK>  :tong uitsteken: 
<Gekke_GekkerT> Ewa, fejen?
<ThuG_HooFdDoeK> Hier.

Ik kwam weer eens met me gekke actie`s, het was weer eens een leuke gesprek. Ik was me zusje echt helemaal vergeten, Ik beindigde snel ons gesprek, en rende naar beneden om te kijken hoe het met haar gaat. Ik zag dat ze aan het slapen was, ik ging met mijn hand op haar voorhoofd en voelde dat ze heel erg warm was. Ik liep naar onze medicijnenkasje om medicijnen te pakken zodat ze die kan in nemen. Rustig maakte ik haar wakker Rajae Zei ik zacht en ging met mijn hand door haar haren. Ze maakte een gekreun en rustig opende ze haar ogen. Ik gaf haar een glaasje water en een aspirientje, ik gaf het haar en ze dronk het gulzig op. Ze gaf me haar glas aan en sliep verder. Ik legde het glas op de tafel, trok me jas aan en liep de deur uit. Ik liep richting de apotheek om medicijnen voor Rajae te halen. Onderweg belde ik Jamal op om te vragen waar hij was, hij zei dat hij onderweg naar huis was, Al gauw hing ik op. Het was nog maar een paar straatjes van de apotheek vandaan totdat ik iemand hoorde roepen. Ik draaide me op

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## najoua_elbo

mooi verhaal meid. 
GA ZO DOOR!!!!!!!  :boogie:

----------


## najoua_elbo

hey ik heb een vraagje.
is het waargebeurd???

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door najoua_elbo_ 
> *hey ik heb een vraagje.
> is het waargebeurd???*


Dank Je Wel Voor Je Compliment..En Het is El Hamdolilah Niet Waargebeurt.. :knipoog:

----------


## missy246

HEY LIEVERD, GA SNEL VERDER HET IS EEN MOOI VERHAAL EN IK ZIE DAT JE ONLINE BENT.
IK HOOP DAT JE BEZIG BETN EMT EEN MOOI EN LANG VERVOLG!!!!

LIEFS SIHAM

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ga zo door meid echt goed ben je
je kunt goed schrijven  :duim: 
da daaa  :zwaai:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden Dank Jullie Wel Voor Jullie Complimenten.. :grote grijns: 

Kga InshaAllah Strakjes Een Vervolgje Plaatsen.. :knipoog:

----------


## misz_moi

superleuk verhaal ! mijn complimenten hoor ..
je eindigd telkens op het moment wanneer ik juist wil weten wat er is  :frons: 

hoort ook zo :P nou ik hoop dat je snel verder schrijft


beslama  :boogjes:   :boogjes:  
xxies

----------


## leila zwina

heys kei leuk verhaal man echt waar ga wel snel verder oke want hij is echt te gek je kan er echt wel wat van hoor thx en ga snel verder  :haha:  gr leila
beslama

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden..Dank Jullie Wel Voor Julli Complimenten!! :grote grijns: 
Kga Nu Verder.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 
En vond plaats in de twee mooiste ogen van de wereld, namelijk die van Jouad. Saar!! Heeeey Jouad! Ewa waar ga je heen, moet ik je ergens heen brengen wella? Ik ga even daar de apotheek om medicijnen te halen voor Rajae, ze is namelijk ziek. Je hoeft me niet te brengen hoor, het is hier op de hoek, dank je wel. AaaaahAllahieshefihameskiena hoorde ik hem zeggen. Wat is het toch een schat, hij leeft gewoon met je mee Ging er door me heen. Amin Antwoordde ik terug. Wat heeft Rajae? Het is toch niet iets ergs? Ze heeft hoge koorts Aaah wens haar veel beterschap voor me, wil je? Jah zal ik zeker doen, ze zal het zeker heel erg op prijs stellen Zei ik terug. We praatten zo een paar minuten verder, totdat het maar weer eens tijd werd om verder te lopen. We namen afscheid van elkaar en hij liep de andere kant op. Nog even draaide ik me om, om van zijn loopje te genieten. Jammer dat ik weg moest, want ik wou heel graag verder praten zonder grenzen, ik wou van zijn aandacht genieten en het goed gebruiken. Ik liep verder naar de apotheek en kocht wat medicijnen tegen hoge koorts. Nadat ik wat medicijnen gekocht had liep ik weer richting huis, onderweg probeerde ik Nihad nog te bereiken. Maar alweer kreeg ik haar voicemail, voor de duizendste keer sprak ik wat in en legde weer neer. Thuis aangekomen keek ik hoe het met me zusje ging, ik zag dat ze als een roosje sliep. Ze zag er heel benauwd uit, ze zweette helemaal. Ik voelde haar voorhoofd, en het bleek dat ze het erg warm had. Ik liep naar de keuken en bewaarde de medicijnen op een koel plekje, zoals staat aangegeven. Vervolgens pakte ik wat groente en vlees uit de koelkast om wat eten te maken. Ik sneed alles klein en fijn daarna gooide ik het in een grote pan. Het vlees hakte ik ook in stukjes en begon het te koken, vervolgens pakte ik wat aardappelen die ik begon te schillen en gooide het ook in de grote pan. Ik keek hoe lang nog voordat me vader van het werk komt, hij komt altijd 21:00uur thuis en het was op dit moment 19:25uur. Ik deed de pan op het vuur en liep de keuken uit, ik keek naar de foto van me moeder. De foto die het laatste keer van haar werd gemaakt totdat Allah Swt haar van ons heeft genomen. Ze was overleden aan borst******. Het is nu al twee jaar geleden en ik herinnerde het me nog als de dag van gister. Ik begon op de bank te zitten, wat mis ik me moeder toch. Elke dag bidde ik voor haar. Ik begon te huilen. Het doet me zo pijn, de waarheid doet pijn, dat is bij mij zeker het geval, het doet me pijn als ik nu kijk naar mijn toekomst. Ik ga door het leven zonder een moeder. Niemand die me dingen over het leven gaat leren, door het leven zonder een moeder gaan is zo moeilijk. Telkens is er iets wat ik mis, er is een leeg plekje in mijn hart, dat plekje was altijd al voor mijn moeder geweest. Maar nu zij er niet is, is er niemand om het te vullen. Me moeder is nu verledentijd, de gedachten alleen Me moeder is nu verledentijd..?? ging er door me heen. Ik begon gelijk te huilen. Wat miste ik gaar zo erg. Me moeder is altijd al een goede vrouw geweest dat begrip voor mensen had. Ow Allah ...Waarom pak je de goede mensen van mijn leven af Zei ik huilend. Ik zag dat me zusje ontweek. Ik zag dat ze mijn richting op keek, Saar, waarom huil je? vroeg ze met een zachte stem dat nauwelijks te horen was. Ik mis Mama Piepte ik. En ik barstte weer in de tranen uit, Ik zag dat ze mij met grote vochtige ogen aankeek Ik ook, net droomde ik nog dat ik in haar armen lag, en ze mij lieve woordjes toe fluisterde Hoorde ik haar zeggen en de tranen sprongen uit haar ogen. Ik liep haar richting op en nam haar in me armen. Rustig maar lieverd, Allah Swt geeft en neem, daar moeten we mee leven, alles komt weer goed InshaAllah. Maak je maar geen zorgen Ik was altijd al degene die steun gaf aan mijn zusje, maar wie doet dat weer bij mij? De liefde van mijn moeder geeft me de kracht om alles aan te kunnen, ik doe alles goed om me moeder trots te maken, dat is wat zij haar hele leven lang al wou. Ik kan me nog herinneren dat me moeder altijd een zinnetje tegen me zei Geef de moed in Allah Swt nooit op, Als jij blij bent dan ben ik ook blij dat zei me moeder telkens. Elke dag maar weer. Als ik aan dat zinnetje dacht, kon ik er weer tegenaan. Me zusje gaf me een liefdevolle glimlach, dat me aan mijn moeder deed denken. Ik omhelsde mijn zusje heel erg strak, met de gedachten dat zij mijn moeder was. Op een gegeven moment liet ik haar weer los zoals ik mijn moeder los moest laten. Ik liep naar de keuken om haar medicijnen te pakken, Ik liep met de medicijnen in mijn handen terug naar mijn zusje. Ik schonk een beetje van haar medicijnen in een kleine eetlepeltje en stopte het in haar mond. Niet uitspugen! Zei ik er nog bij. Ik liep vervolgens naar boven en keek op mijn mobieltje, het bleek dat ik een oproepje gemist hadIk keek naar wie het was.

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier Meiden.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## leila zwina

hesy thx voor het vervolg man kei leuk echt om te huilen man ik zie dat je nog online bent dus ga wel snel door oke echt kei goed je bent echt n topper man ga zo door en schrijf nog n vervolg inshallah beslama gr leila  :wow:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

:duim: 
ga door meid !!!
doeii  :zwaai:  
 :Smilie:

----------


## ouiam

dag meid, 
 :huil:  wil je me niet meer aan het huilen zetten!

Typ snel weer een vervolg want ik vind het echt een goed verhaal  :duim:

----------


## tanzawia84

ga verder pleassssssss  :boogie:

----------


## assia_ism

Salaam esma

Het is echt een heel goed verhaal
het is echt tof en spannend 
schrijf maar snel verder 
ik kan al ni wachten tot je het verder schrijft
dus schrijf maar snel een vervolg



IK KAN AL NI WACHTEN  :boogie:   :boogie:  



Beslama 
thalla xxxxxxxxxxxxjes

----------


## misz_moi

heeej
echt mooi verhaal
thallah

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Meiden..Bedankt Voor Jullie Positieve Reacties.. :kusgrijs: 
Kga Nu Verder.. :knipoog:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 
Ze keek me aan en vroeg wat er met me was Ik mis Mama Piepte ik. Ik zag dat haar ogen gevuld met tranen waren en ze liet ze een uitgang zien. Ze bevrijdde ze uit de ware hel. Ik liep haar richting op en nam haar in mijn armen. Rustig maar, alles komt goed Ik wist van me zelf dat ik loog, maar toch, ze is nog zo jong en moet als zo gaan lijden. Ik stelde haar gerust met de woorden Mama heeft een heel mooi plekje in de hemel, Ze is trots op ons Ik voelde de tranen langs me wangen nog heviger vloeien dan eerst. Ik ging met mijn hand door de haren van mijn zusje en zag dat ze echte verdriet had. Haar tranen waren niet te stoppen. Ik fluisterde haar nog lieve woordjes toe. Wat heeft me zusje een geluk dat ze iemand heeft die haar steunt. Ik wou dat iemand mij ook gerust ging stellen. Het enige wat me nog kracht gaf waren de woorden van mijn moeder Geef de moed in Allah Swt nooit op dat was ook wat ik nog nooit gedaan had. De liefde van mijn moeder gaf me steun, en de moed om de zin van het leven nooit op te geven. Ik had zoveel geleerd van mijn moeder, maar nog lang niet genoeg. Ik veegde de tranen van mijn zusje weg Alles komt goed, InshaAllah zei ik nog. Amin hoorde ik haar zachtjes zeggen. Ik liet me zusje alleen liggend achter. Ik liep naar boven, naar mijn kamer. Ik begon op me bed te liggen en de tranen vlogen uit mijn ogen. Mijn tranen hielden het niet meer in mijn ogen uit. Ze hadden vrijheid nodig. Vrijheid naar de werkelijkheid, de werkelijkheid die hard is. Mama, Ana ken hobbek ( Mama, ik hou van je ) zei ik zacht. Snikkend en snotterend veegde ik mijn tranen uit, ik zag alles wazig. Het leven is hard, het leven doet pijn in mijn hart. Elke dag vraag ik me maar weer eens af waarom het zo pijn doet om feiten aan te horen, en de waarheid onder ogen te komen. Het is voor mij nog steeds een raadsel. Een raadsel die niemand kan ontcijferen behalve Allah Swt. Nog steeds vraag ik om het antwoord van het raadsel, maar ik krijg het maar niet te horen, en het is moeilijk om er achter te komen. Ik hoorde mijn telefoon overgaan. Goede timing. Ging er door me heen. Ondanks ik alles heel wazig door mijn tranen zag, zag ik nog dat er een lichtje op mijn telefoon brandde. Ik stond op om het op te nemen. Ik veegde mijn tranen weg en nam op. Ja hallo? Tuut Tuut Tuut Ik legde mijn telefoon neer. Het zal wel weer verkeerd verbonden zijn Zei ik zacht. Ik keek even snel naar wie het nummer was, maar het bleek een onbekend nummer te zijn. Tsjah. Ik legde mijn telefoon op mijn nachtkastje en keek naar het plafon. Ik hoorde hard geklop op mijn deur. Geschrokken keek ik

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Ik zag dat mijn broer de deur hard opende. Wat is er? Vroeg ik geschrokken. Wat is er met Rajae aan de hand! Ze is ziek, en heeft rust nodig. Laat haar slapen! Ik zag dat mijn broer mij kant op liep en gaf me een kus op mijn voorhoofd. Gaat het nog wel goed Saar? Ik knikte van nee. Jamal begon me te troosten. Alles komt goed. Ik mis Mama ook Hoorde ik hem met tranen in zijn ogen zeggen. Hij wist meteen dat het om Mama ging. Ik omhelsde Jamal, ik voelde zijn tranen in mijn nek branden. Ik veegde zijn tranen weg Alles komt goed, en dat meen ik. Hij stond op en veegde zijn tranen weg Yeh mietje zei ik voor de gein. Ik zag al een glimlachje op zijn gezicht. En dat moet jij zo nodig zeggen? Grapte hij. Na een gesprek met Jamal te hebben gehad liep hij mijn kamer uit. Daar lag ik dan weer, alleen op mijn kamer met zelf medelijden. Ik vergat helemaal dat ik eten op het vuur gezet had. Ik rende naar beneden, snel richting de keuken en deed het vuur uit. Ik keek hoe het eten eruit zag en bleek het dat ik er op het nippertje was. Ik hoorde dat iemand sleutels in het slot stopte. Ik zag dat het mijn vader was. Toch niet weer van dat eindloze gezeik?! Ging er door me heen. Ik zag dat mijn vader nogal chagrijnig naar binnen kwam lopen, zoals altijd. Hij liep mij negerend voorbij. Salaam Piepte ik. Ik was bang dat me vader weer dom deed, dus gedroeg ik mij maar. Ik hoorde me vader een bepaald soort gekreun maken, wat zogenaamd ja betekende. Ik vatte het op als Wa eleihkom wa salaam lieve dochter van mij. Sinds mijn moeder overleden is, is mijn vader niet meer de oude. Hij is nu heel chagrijnig, hij lijkt nu wel een losgelopen hond. Dat niemand onder controle kon houden. Hij liep naar mijn zusje toe en ging met zijn hand op haar voorhoofd. Kan je niet eens voor je kleine zusje zorgen?!!! Zei mijn vader boos. Jawel, dat kan ik heel goed!!! Ik heb haar net een paar aspirientjes gegeven, ik ben voor haar naar de apotheek geweest en dan zeg jij dat ik niet goed voor mijn zusje zorg??! Ik zag dat me vader gerriteerd werd en liep mijn richting op. Sla nog een keer een toon die ik niet accepteer en dan ga je zien! Hoorde ik hem dreigend zeggen. En hij verdween uit mijn vizier. Ik haalde opgelucht adem dat hij me niet sloeg, of aanraakte. El hamdolilah Zei ik zachtjes voor mezelf. Ik deed het eten in een grote bord en liet wat voor mij zelf in een klein bordje, ik had geen zin om met mijn vader aan een bord te eten. Ik dekte de tafel, legde daar het grote bord vol met eten en liep naar de keuken. Ik riep iedereen aan tafel. Mijn broer legde mijn zusje in haar bed en ging aan tafel. Mijn vader liep ook naar de huiskamer om te eten. Saar, kom je ook nog eten of hoe zit dat nou? Hoorde ik mijn broer vanuit de huiskamer roepen. Waarop mijn vader antwoordde Nee, ik eet liever niet met mensen aan een bord, die een toon tegenover mijn slaan, die ik niet accepteer. Ik voelde me beledigd en verlaagd. Ik snapte mijn vader niet, ik begreep hem niet en nam de tijd niet eens om hem te begrijpen. Mijn leven is naar de klote! Toen mijn moeder nog leefde had mijn leven nog een lange weg te gaan, maar dat is verledentijd. Ik droom nu alleen nog maar van die momenten. Toen mijn moeder nog leefde besefte ik me niet dat ik blij moet zijn met mijn ouders. Ik dankte hen daar niet eens voor. Nu begrijp ik waarom men zegt dat je blij moet zijn met alles wat Allah Swt jou heeft gegeven

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier meiden.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

echt goed meid!!!!
 :grote grijns: 
ga gauw weer verder met dit prachtig verhaal

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam,
Ik Ga Gauw Weer Verder.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

je verhaal is goed dat weet je wel he
dus ga verder en laat ons niet wachten  :grote grijns:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Hey Meid, Thx Voor Je Reactie..Ik Ga Nu Verder.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Ik pakte mijn bordje en liep naar boven. Ik liep richting mijn kamer en smeet de deur dicht. Ik hoorde mijn vader nog schreeuwen. Gatverdamme, wat is dat een gezeik! Ging er door me heen. Ik nam plaats op mijn bureaustoel en at wat van mijn eten. Ik schoof het bordje onder mijn bed en rende weer de trap af om wat te drinken. Tfoe 3lik A Genza Hoorde ik me vader weer schreeuwen. Ik kan me maar niet voorstellen dat ik hier nog steeds met me vader onder een dak woon. Hoe houd ik het hier nog langer uit? Ik werd echt schijt ziek van die gast! Ik liep naar de keuken en opende de koelkast. Ik zag dat mijn vader mijn kant opliep. Yek? Gewoon doen alsof je me niet hoort?? Hoorde ik hem boos zeggen. Hij sloeg me hard in mijn gezicht. Ik kon de klap nog niet plaatsen. Later begon het pas pijn te doen. Dat zal je leren!!! Schreeuwde hij weer. Ik zag dat mijn broer mijn kant op liep en begon te schreeuwen tegen mijn vader Wesh ben je gek geworden? Als jij je dagje niet hebt, dan moet je het lef niet meer eens hebben om Sarah aan te raken!!!!! Ik zag dat me broer echt heel boos werd op mijn vader. Ik voelde de tranen in mijn ogen. Alles zag wazig door mijn tranen. Ze zaten vast gekneld in mijn ogen zoals ik in dit huis. Ik rende naar mijn kamer en deed de deur op slot. De tranen stroomden langs mijn wangen ondanks alles viel ik nog in slaapWeg van hierVan deze Nachtmerrie 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Vijf dagen laterVandaag zou ik naar school gaan, ik had vroeg les dus stond ik precies klokslag 7:00 uur op. Ik had nog steeds niet met mijn vader gepraat. Ik besteed geen aandacht meer aan die gast. Hij is mijn aandacht en liefde niet waard. Ik pakte wat nieuwe kleding, trok mijn pantoffels aan en liep naar de douche. Ik zag dat niemand wakker was, behalve ik. Ik liep de douche in en trok de deur achter me dicht. Ik deed de rituele wassing, waste mijn gezicht, poetste mijn tanden en liet het warme water langs me lichaam glijden. Nadat ik klaar was met douchen trok ik mijn badjas aan en liep met een handdoek in mijn handen naar buiten. De handdoek wikkelde ik om mijn haar zodat het gaat drogen en ik liep naar beneden, naar de keuken. Ik zette voor mezelf wat warme thee en maakte een tosti. Ik pakte mijn broodje en thee en liep naar de huiskamer, zette de tv aan en sprong op de bank. Ik begon uitgebreid te liggen en at wat van mijn brood. Ik begon te zappen er was helemaal niets leuks op tv behalve het nummer Trough The Rain van Mariah Carey. Ik vind dat echt zo`n mooie nummer. Nadat het nummer afgelopen was zette ik de tv uit en liep met mijn bord naar de keuken, ik waste snel af en rende naar boven, naar mijn kamer. Ik opende de kastdeuren en zat zoekend naar mijn kleding te staren. Hmm Wat zal ik vandaag eens aantrekken? Ik pakte snel een gescheurde donkere spijkerbroek, een gele truitje en pakte me gele puntschoenen die ik van Nihad geleend had. Ik zette wat moes in mijn haar en het begon al te krullen. Ik pakte mijn jas en ging de deur uit met mijn gedachten bij Nihad. Waar is ze toch? Ging er door me heen. Ik ben echt erg ongerust en zij laat nog steeds niets van haar horen. De gedachten maakte me gek en bang. Mijn beste vriendin in spoorloos verdwenen?? Ik pakte mijn telefoon en draaide weer haar nummer, Ja, net wat ik verwachtte, krijg ik weer die tering voicemail! Zei ik hard. Ik zag at mensen me vreemd aankeken. Wat? Zei ik weer boos. Ik zag dat die rotkoppen zich weer omdraaiden. Ik rende nar de bus, ik zag hem namelijk al aankomen. Ik liep helemaal naar achter en nam plaats. Ik zag daar ook een meisje van mijn leeftijd en zag dat ze naar me glimlachte, alsof ze me kende? Vreemd. Ik ontweek haar blik en zag vanuit mijn ooghoeken dat ze wat zou zeggen en weer haar mond hield, dat kwam zeker omdat ik me omdraaide. Hey, ben jij niet toevallig Sarah? Zei dat meisje. Ik draaide me vreemd naar haar toe, met een blik van Hoe weet je dat? Ja, dat ben ik inderdaad TOEVALLIG, wie ben jij? En hoe weet je dat ik Sarah ben? Ik zag dat ze moest lachen. Je mag ook wel normaal tegenover mij doen hoor. Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Ik raakte gerriteerd en vroeg haar weer hoe ze wist dat ik Sarah was en wie zij is. Ik ben Khadija en hoe ik weet dat jij Sarah bent? Nou dat komt omdat een goede vriend van mij dat eens zei, en hij zei ook veel meer als je dat wilt weten bel me dan op dit nummer. Ja? Ze douwde een papiertje in mijn hand, en liep weg. Ik moet uitstappen, Beslamma Beslamma Ik was nog stomverbaasd, wat weet ze nog meer? Ik moest het weten! Hoe dan ook! Ik zag dat ik uit moet stappen en liep de bus uit. Ik liep een straatje verder en was bij school aangekomen. Ik opende de klapdeuren en zag daar Jouad aan een tafeltje zitten met oordopjes in zijn oor. Wat is het toch een schat. Ik kreeg meteen een kleurtje bij het zien van zijn schoonheid. Ik liep naar hem toe zonder dat hij het wist pakte ik een oordopje uit zijn oor en stopte het in de mijne. Ik zag dat hij moest lachen Jij ook Hallo gekkerd Horode ik hem zeggen. Ik moest lachen Ewaaaaaaaaa Hoe gaat het met jou? Vroeg ik. Kan beter, El hamdolilah en met jou Saar? Hamdolilah We praatten verder, we lachen, we zuchten en kuchten. Het was heel gezellig tot opeens Nihad tegenover ons tafel stond. Wat doet zij hier? Opeens? Ging er door me heen. Ik zag dat Jouad haar met grote ogen aankeek. Nihad was veranderd. Heel erg verandert. Dit is niet de oude Nihad. Deze Nihad is bleek, heeft wallen onder haar ogen en hele dikke rode ogen, alsof ze gehuild had. Ik stond opeens perplex. Nihad staat hier voor mijn neus, na al die tijd! "Nihad!!! Waar was je? Wat is er gebeurt? Ik probeerde je al te bereiken maar je telefoon stond uit!" Hoorde ik Jouad opeens schreeuwen. Ik begon ook al. "Nihad???? Lieverd...melki?(wat is er?) Je kan ons alles vertellen..wat is er gebeurt?". Ik zag dat ze over een kettinkje begon te wrijven, zover ik goed las stond erop dat kettinkje Safouan gegraveerd. Opeens hoorde ik Nihad schreeuwen . "Waarom laten jullie twee me ook niet in de steek, zoals Safouan ook heeft gedaan!!!" Zei ze boos en liep huilend weg. Ik begreep het niet meer. Alles was vaag, alles was anders. Ik twijfelde geen moment en liep samen met Jouad achter Nihad aan. Jouad pakte haar bij haar arm vast "Nihad? Wat is er met je meid? Je bent veranderd" Zei hij zacht. Ik keek Nihad verdrietig aan. Eindelijk kwam ze weer eens en doet ze zo vreemd? "Nihad?" Zei ik niet-begrijpend. "Waarom laten jullie twee me ook niet in de steek, zoals Safouan ook heeft gedaan!!!" zei Nihad boos en rende huilend weg. Ik zag tientallen ogennaar ons kijken, ik trok me er niets van aan en ging achter haar aan, naar de wc`s. Ik zag dat Nihad daar huilend zat, ik liep haar richting op om haar te troosten. Ik zag dat ze naar mij keek met een bepaald soort blik vol woede, haat. Toen ik die blik zag bleef ik staan en bleef ik met een niet-begrijpend blik naar haar staren. Totdat zij mij wakker maakte "Saar wat moet je van me? Ben ik daarnet niet duidelijk genoeg geweest? Laten jij en die diepgezonken Jouad mij met rust!! Ik wil niets met jullie te maken hebben!!!" schreeuwde Nihad. Ze liep de wc`s uit en daar zat ik dan, op de grond van de meidenwc. Helemaal alleen. Ik keek naar de grond en voelde de tranen in mijn ogen branden. "Wanneer dringt het tot Sarah en jou door? Ik haat jullie! Ik wil niets met jullie te maken hebben! Laat me met rust!!" Hoorde ik haar weer schreeuwen. Het zal wel weer tegen Jouad zijn. Ik zat daar nog steeds in de wc. Ik zag dat er mensen keken. Wat moeten jullie? Yeh nerden! Ga een leventje leiden! Schreeuwde ik. Voor ik het wist zag ik Jouad voor me neus. Hij liep mijn richting op en begon me te troosten. Zo`n paar minuten later gingen we de wc`s uit en nog steeds zag ik die blikken. Gatverdamme, trieste mensen Ging er door me heen. Ik hoorde de bel gaan, ging naar mijn kluis, pakte mijn boeken en ging naar mijn les. Nadat de lessen afgelopen waren en ik vrij was nam ik afscheid van Jouad en liep ik naar de bushalte. Ik wou gelijk naar huis. Ik kan me niets anders bedenken dan Huis. Home Sweet Home ging er door me heen. Ik nam naast een jongen plaats op de bankje. Gelukkig was het een jongen die respect voor me had. Gelukkig zijn zulke jongens niet uitgestorven, de meeste jongens van Amsterdam-West hangen de Mislukte Players uit. Na 20 minuten kwam de bus. Ik stapte in en nam plaats. Na 10 minuten stapte ik weer uit. Ik liep meteen richting huis. Ik voelde met mijn hand in mijn jaszak en voelde een papiertje. Ik zag dat, dat het papiertje van dat meisje in de ochtend was. Ik stopte hem weer in mijnjaszak met de gedachten Haar moet ik bellen. Ik liep nog een paar straten en was voor de deur aangekomen. Ik hoopte dat ik mijn vader niet zou tegenkomen. Ik stopte vol hoop de sleutel in de sleutelgat en voordat ik het wist trok iemand de deur open

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Veel Lees Plezier.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## tanzawia84

ga verder
 :traan1:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Ieuw, Jij bent het maar Hoorde ik mijn broer plagend zeggen. Ik schrok me rot. Tfoe man! Ik schrok me rot, Ik dacht dat het Papa was Ik zag dat me broer begon te lachen Nee, die engerd werkt nog gelukkig Hoorde ik hem ernstig zeggen. Ik duwde hem uit de weg. Yek gaan we zo doen Hoorde ik me mij nog na schreeuwen. Whuahaha Nee hoor, Ik hou nog steeds van je Schreeuwde ik plagend terug. Ik rende naar de douche en deed de rituele wassing. Ik rende vervolgens naar mijn kamer om te bidden, nadat ik gebid had liep ik naar de keuken om wat eten te maken voor de Boogieman, ook bekend als mijn vader! Ik sneed de groenten in stukjes, ik zag dat me broer de keuken inliep en me begon te helpen met koken. Hij pakte de aardappelen en begon ze te schillen. Laat maar Saar, ik kook vandaag wel Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Oke, Dank je wel Lieverd Zei ik snel. Ik gaf hem een kus op zijn wang en rende naar mijn kamer. Ik startte mijn pc op en ging op Marokko.nl surfen. Ik meldde me aan bij Msn en zag dat Jouad on-line was. Yeh Freak Dacht ik bij mezelf. Ik schrok door het geluid van Msn als iemand met je begint te praten, Jouad reageerde op me.

Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Ewa a Hoofd
Sarah Zegt: Heeeeey!
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Ewa Alles goed?
Sarah Zegt: Gaat wel, El Hamdolilah en met jou?
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Gaat wel, Wel jammer dat Nihad zo deed.
Sarah Zegt: Jah, ik ben echt ongerust, ze vertelde niet eens wat er met haar is. Ze kon ook normaal doen. Ik ben echt ongerust!
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Ik ook..
Sarah Zegt: Tsjah..
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Ewa de waarheid komt ooit boven water..vind je niet?
Sarah Zegt: Jah inderdaad! Daar geef ik je gelijk in.
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Het is nu al zo`n paar weken zo h
Sarah Zegt: Jah, erg h!!
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Yepz
Sarah Zegt: Haar mobiel neemt ze ook niet op, het zal wel weer eens uit zijn.
Sarah Zegt: 
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Jah dat klopt
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: 
Sarah Zegt: Heb je trouwens gezien toen Karim viel? Wuhauahahhahaahhaa ik ging helemaal stuk tijdens de les!!!!!!
Gekheid Spreekt Voor Zichzelf Zegt: Ghahahahah jaah, erg man! Ik zat onder de boeken, (letterlijk) ik sliep echt tijdens de les. Opeens ik kijk naar karim en valt hij op z`n bek! Kmoest echt lachennn!!

Ik praatte zo een tijdje verder met Jouad totdat mijn pc vast liep. Hij heeft zeker een virus. Ik startte hem opnieuw, ging op Msn en vertelde Jouad over dat mijn pc gek doet. Ik nam afscheid van hem ik was namelijk erg moe. Ik deed vervolgens pc uit. Ik liep naar de kamer van me zusje om te kijken hoe het met haar gaat. Ik zag dat ze erg rood was en het warm had. Ik rende naar beneden haalde een koude glaasje water en een aspirientje. Ik haastte me weer naar Rajae`s kamer om het haar te geven. Ik gaf haar een dekentje om haar nog beter te dekken. Ik liep naar de keuken en zag dat Jamal het eten al op het vuur heeft gedaan. Hij maakte nog wat salade. Ik pakte een krop sla en hielp hem ermee. We plaagden elkaar, praatten, lachten en gierden. Totdat ik iemand de deur open hoor doenHet werd gelijk stil

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah..* 

Het was mijn vader die de stilte onderbrak. Salaam Zeiden me broer en ik in een koor. Mijn vader liep ons negerend voorbij en ging naar boven, naar de badkamer, niet om de rituele wassing te doen, maar om zijn handen te wassen. Sinds mijn moeder overleden was bidt mijn vader niet meer. Jamal en ik hebben nog geprobeerd hem over te halen, maar hij weigerde. Ondanks alles hebben Jamal en ik de moed en hoop in Allah Swt niet vergeten. Maar wel erg jammer dat me vader dat wel is, jammer dat hij de moed en hoop in Allah Swt wel is vergeten. Ik zag dat Jamal nog steeds stil was. Ik moest opeens heel hard lachen, ik weet niet waarom maar gewoon zomaar opeens. Ik zag dat Jamal me vreemd aankeek. Wat is er nou weer? Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Nog steeds bleef ik hard lachen. Er is niets hoor zei ik en lachte verder. Ik zag dat het eten al klaar was. Ik pakte 2 borden, een kleine voor mij en een grote voor me vader, Jamal en Rajae. Je gaat toch niet weer alleen eten h? Hoorde ik Jamal vragen. Jawel, hoezo? Vroeg ik weer. Weetje wat? Dat grote bord is voor ons tweetjes en Rajae gaan we eten op mijn kamer, en dan krijgt The Boogieman dat kleine bordje waar hij alleen in gaat eten. Stelde hij voor. Ik kreeg een Big Smile op mijn gezicht. Ok, is goed. Dit doe ik al te graag. Ik legde wat eten op de twee borden en dekte de tafel. Ik pakte een beker en legde het op de gedekte tafel neer, met limonade. Vervolgens liep ik naar boven, naar de kamer van Rajae. Op de trap kwam ik mijn vader tegen. Hij liep mij alweer negerend voorbij, alsof ik zijn dochter niet ben. Ik schudde al die gedachten uit mijn hoofd en liep door. Ik opende rustig de deur van Rajae en zag haar op de grond. Ze was echt heel rood en zag er benauwd uit. Jamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal Schreeuwde ik. Ik hoorde zijn voetstappen op de trap en stortte Rajae`s kamer binnen. Hij keek naar Rajae en tilde haar op, hij legde haar op haar bed neer. Ik ging met mijn hand op haar voorhoofd, ze voelde heel erg warm aan. Ik pakte de thermometer en stopte het in haar mond. Ik zag dat haar temperatuur alsmaar hoger werd. Dit keer was het 42,8. Dat is wel heel erg hoog. Toen Jamal dat zag pakte hij Rajae zonder na te denken in zijn armen en rende naar beneden. Rajae leek wel dood te zijn, ze beweegt opeens niet meer, en doet haar ogen niet eens open. Jamal rende richting de auto, ik pakte een dekentje en rende achter Jamal aan. Hij legde Rajae op de stoelen, ik dekte haar met die deken. Ik rende weer terug naar huis, trok mijn schoenen aan, pakte de jas van Rajae, Jamal en ik. Ik riep me vader nog. Maar ik kreeg geen antwoord Abba, we gaan naar het ziekenhuis, er is iets met Rajae Ik hoorde weer geen antwoord nadat ik dat schreeuwde. En hij noemt zichzelf een goede vader? Schreeuwde ik weer. Ik rende de trap af en smeet de deur dicht. Ik stapte in de auto en gooide de deur dicht. Jamal reed meteen in snelle vaart weg. Op naar het ziekenhuis. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Tien minuten later waren we bij het ziekenhuis aangekomen. Jamal zocht snel een parkeerplek, na zo`n kwartier kwamen we eruit. Snel parkeerde Jamal en stapte uit. Ik opende de deur van Rajae. Jamal tilde haar op en liep naar de eerste hulp. Bij de eerste hulp aangekomen pakte ik de Zao-pasje van Rajae en gaf het aan de medewerker die achter de balie zat. We moesten wachten in de wachtkamer. Ik zag aan Jamal dat hij het benauwd had, en bang was dat er iets ergs met Rajae mankeert. Ik zeg eerlijk... Bang was ik zeker. Ik keek naar Rajae die zat te slapen, ze sliep maar kon niet wakker worden. Is het dan nog wel slapen? Mevrouw Hamdouni Hoorde ik de verpleegster zeggen. Ik stond op en wachtte op Jamal die Rajae weer moest sjouwen. We liepen naar een kamertje waar Rajae werd onderzocht. Mevrouw en meneer tot mijn grote spijt mogen jullie hier niet in, we moeten Rajae Hamdouni grondig onderzoeken. Om ernstige ziektes te voorkomen. Zei de verpleegster. Ik knikte en nam plaats in de wachtkamer. Ik zag dat Jamal daar nog stok stijf stond. Hij stond perplex. Ik zelf ook, het is gewoon de schrik. Ik was echt bang dat er iets mis is met Rajae. InshaAllah komt alles goed Ging er door me heen. Ik keek naar Jamal die daar nog steeds stond. Jamal, ga nou maar zitten. Het duurt nog wel even Zei ik zacht. Ik zag dat hij zich omdraaide naar mij toe en nam naast mij plaats. We moesten best wel lang wachten, het enige wat wij deden was het beste hopen, Allah swt om vergiffenis vragen en vragen om moed en hoop. Een kwartier later zagen we dat er een Marokkaanse verpleegster naar ons kwam lopen. Ze stelde zich voor. Hallo, ik ben Mvr.Hasnaoui en ik heb Rajae onderzocht, het blijkt dat ze hele hoge koorts heeft waardoor ze hier in het ziekenhuis een paar nachten moet doorbrengen, zodat we haar koorts gaan verlagen. Als ze terug naar huis gaat met haar hoge koorts dan kan het leiden naar ernstige ziektes. Hoorde ik haar zeggen. Ik stond alleen voor me uit te staren. Ik kreeg niets meer door mijn mond. Is er ook een verklaring waarom we Rajae niet eens zagen bewegen of haar ogen open deed? Vroeg Jamal. Waarop de verpleegster antwoordde Nou, als je op zo`n jonge leeftijd zulke hoge koorts hebt is dat de oorzaak daarvan. . Ik knikte, Hoelang moet ze hier blijven? Dat ligt eraan, als haar koorts hoger wordt, dan moeten wij maatregelen nemen en blijft ze langer. Als haar koorts wordt verlaagd dan kan ze na zo`n weekje weer naar huis. Antwoordde ze weer. Ze leidde ons naar de kamer waar Rajae zat, en liet ons naar binnen om te kijken hoe het met haar gaat. Ik opende de deur en zag daar Rajae liggen, met een infuus. Ze leek wel dood te zijn. Ze lag daar gewoon. Ik schaam me voor mijn gedachten. Ik verklaarde mijn zusje voor een dood persoon dat daar gewoon ligt. Ik liep haar richting op en zat op een stoel. Ik zag dat Jamal nog zat te praten met de verpleegster en vervolgens naar binnen kwam lopen. Jamal nam plaats op een stoeltje en keek naar Rajae. Er vielen geen woorden, er was alleen stilte. Er hing een vreemd sfeer met een dodenstilte. Ik liep de kamer uit en ging naar het restaurant. Ik bestelde daar wat te eten voor Jamal en mij. Ik moest tien minuten wachten voordat ik werd geholpen. Een paar minuten later liep ik weer terug naar de kamer waar Rajae lag. Ik trede de kamer met een dienblad in mijn handen. Ik zag Jamal daar nog zitten. Ik gaf hem wat te eten aan en legde het op de vensterbank. Ga je nog eten? Vroeg ik verbaast. Ja, zo Zei hij weer droog. Ik nam een paar happen van mijn broodje en liep naar de wc. In zulke situaties word ik heel erg nerveus dat ik niet kan stil zitten en alleen maar te eten, drinken ga halen en alleen naar de wc ga. Ik liep de kamer uit en vroeg de verpleegster naar de wc. Ze vertelde me waar ik heen moest gaan. Ik bedankte de verpleegster en liep. Ik wist de weg opeens niet meer. Ik kwam terecht in de r&ouml;ntgen afdeling. Ik keek om me heen, ik zocht naar een bordje waar de route op staat. Het enige wat ik zag was een goed geklede jongen. Ik zag dat hij mijn richting op liep. Kan ik je ergens mee helpen? Hoorde ik hem aan mij vragen. Ik keek nogmaals om me heen maar zag niets. Ik keek de jongen aan Ja, euhm..Ik zoek het toilet Zei ik zacht. Ik zag dat hij begon te glimlachen. Hmm..Een mooie jongen met een oogverblindende glimlachje Ging er door me heen. Daar kan ik je wel mee helpen. Kom maar met me mee Antwoordde hij. Ik liep achter hem aan en hij bracht me naar het toilet. Dank je wel Zei ik tegen hem. Waarop hij antwoordde Any time En hij begon weer te glimlachen. Ik kreeg een kleurtje en liep naar het toilet. Ik pakte wat wc papier om mijn neus te snuiten, vervolgens waste ik mijn handen en maakte mijn haar nat. Ik deed mijn haren los en het begon te krullen. Ik droogde mijn handen af en liep vol hoop dat ik dat jongen weer tegen zou komen het toilet uit. Ik keek om me heen om te kijken of hij er was, maar bleek het dat hij weg was. Jammer man Zei ik zacht. Ik liep en liep en liep totdat ik weer verdwaald was. Weetje het weer niet? Hoorde ik een zachte stem achter me zeggen. Ik draaide me om en zag die mooie glimlach weer. Ik werd rood en antwoordde Tsjah.. Ok, waar moet je heen? Naar kamer 405 Antwoordde ik weer. Yallah kom ik breng je er wel Ik liep weer met hem mee. Wat kom jij hier in het ziekenhuis doen als ik vragen mag? Vroeg hij mij. Ik dacht na of ik het wel moet zeggen. Ach wat kan er mis gaan ging er door me heen. Nou, mijn zusje heeft al een tijdje lang hoge koorts, en vandaag trof ik haar liggend op de vloer van haar kamer. Zonder na te denken riep ik mijn broer en zijn we naar het ziekenhuis gekomen. De verpleegster zei dat ze hier een paar dagen moet overnachten. En wat doe jij hier? Mijn broer is bewusteloos geraakt. Toen ik vanmorgen thuis kwam lag hij zo op de bank, ik dacht dat hij sliep maar hij werd maar niet wakker. Ik belde de ambulance en ja, hier ben ik dan. Maar hoe gaat het nou met je zusje? Zei hij snel. Het leek alsof hij er niet over wilde praten, maar op een of een ander manier moest ik alles weten. Ow wat erg man, Hoe maakt je broer het nu? Nou met mijn zusje kan het inderdaad veel beter El Hamdolilah. Als ik naar haar kijk zie ik al die draden in haar huid, is echt een heel ander gezicht, ik kan daar niet naar kijken. Allahieshefiha Tsjah, met mijn broer Ik weet niet hoor. Ze zitten hem weer te onderzoeken. Hij moet hier een tijdje blijven, dus blijf ik hem maar bezoeken. Toen ik dat laatste zin hoorde werd ik best wel blij. Dat betekent dat ik hem wat vaker ga zien. Amin, InshaAllah gaat het ook wat beter me jou broer antwoordde ik zacht. Hij glimlachte en antwoordde Amin Hij stak zijn hand naar mij uit en zei Aangenaam ik ben Noufel Ik gaf hem mijn hand en antwoordde Insgelijks ik ben Sarah Mooie naam Sarah Dank je wel Zei ik zacht en begon te blozen. Noufel bracht me naar de kamer en we namen afscheid van elkaar. Sarah, ik hoop je InshaAllah weer eens te spreken, Zeg tegen je zusje Beterschap. Hij gaf me een hand. Amin, Leuk je gesproken te hebben Noufel. Dank je wel, InshaAllah komt alles goed. Amin, Wagha beslamma meid Thalla Ik trede weer de kamer in. Ik zag dat de verpleegster weer met me broer stond te praten in de kamer, ik nam plaats op mijn stoel en keek naar Rajae. 

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah...* 

Er gingen allerlei gedachten door me heen. Ik wist niet waar ik aan moest beginnen en waar ik moest eindigen. Er waren allerlei vragen waar ik enkel geen antwoord op had. Als Mama hier was dan was Rajae niet in het ziekenhuis belandt. Als Mama hier was had ze beter voor Rajae gezorgd dan ik voor haar deed. Als Mama hier was had ik engel alle antwoorden op allerlei vragen. Alles begon met Als, maar nu is er geen Als. Nu moet ik gewoon tegen de waarheid kunnen. Ik moet de werkelijkheid der ogen zien te komen. Ik moet de waarheid zien te accepteren, maar dat lukt me maar niet. Ik zag dat Rajae sliep, in een diepe slaap en ik was beland in een diepe nachtmerrie waar ik maar niet uit wist te komen. Aan deze nachtmerrie kwam er maar geen einde. Het einde wou maar niet komen. Ik moet er zelf alles aan doen om een einde te zoeken. Ik schudde al die gedachten uit me hoofd, en probeerde om helder na te denken. Maar dat lukte me niet. Alle problemen en zorgen kwamen weer bij een. Me hart is in een gekropen. Het lijkt alsof iemand het vast houdt, en dat me hart niet kan ademen. Ik stik in mijn eigen zelfmedelijden en zorgen. Ik pakte mijn bordje eten, die ik daarnet besteld had en probeerde iets door mijn keel te krijgen, maar dat lukte me niet als ik Rajae zo voor me zie. Ik pakte mijn bordje en liep de kamer uit. Me broer had niet eens in de gaten dat ik weg liep. Ik zag aan hem dat hij diep zat na te denken, maar over wat weet ik zelf ook niet. Ik liep de deur uit en liep naar de dicht bijzijnde stoelen. Ik nam daar plaats en probeerde te eten. Ik zag dat Nouafel naar me toe kwam lopen. Hij kwam naast me zitten en keek me in mijn ogen aan. Saar, wat is er meid? Het lijkt wel alsof je non-actief bent, je lijkt zo afwezig. Hoorde ik hem zeggen. Ik werd echt moe, ik keek Nouafel aan en mijn ogen vervulde zichzelf met tranen. Zoals men zegt: Stille Wateren Hebben Diepe Gronden dat was bij mij zeker het geval. Ik keek naar de grond om Nouafel niet te laten merken dat ik zat te huilen en triest ben. Hij deed zijn arm op mijn schouder en trok mij naar hem toe. Doe maar rustig aan meid..als je er niet over wilt praten, moet je het maar voor je houdenAlles komt goed. Zei hij weer met zijn lieve koele stem. Mijn tranen hadden echt een uitweg nodig zoals ik een uitweg nodig heb aan deze eindloze nachtmerrie. Mijn tranen stroomenden over mijn wangen. M`n gezicht werd kletsnat. Ik begon te slikken. Nouafel, dit allemaal wordt zwaar voor me. Mijn moeder is aan ****** overleden, me vader is een chagrijn hij slaat me vaak, me zusje is ziek, me vriendin laat niets van zich horen Zei ik met een schorre stem en slikte weer. Waarom vertelde ik dit hem allemaal? Ging er door me heen. Ik voelde mijn telefoon trillen. Ik legde het bordje op de grond en pakte mijn telefoon. Ik keek naar wie me probeert te bereiken. Met grote ogen en open mond keek ik naar het beeldscherm. Het was..Het was

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

*Sarah* 

Ik keek naar het beeldscherm en voelde en rilling over me hele lijf. Papa stond op het beeldscherm. Ik keek Nouafel aan en pakte mijn telefoon op. Aloe? Zij ik met een rillende stem. Ik hoorde aan mijn vader dat hij zat te flippen. Hij at zijn woorden op en struikelde over zijn eigen taalgebruik. Hij schold me uit voor alles en nog wat. Ik bleef stil. Waar zijn jullie? Schreeuwde hij weer. Ik stond gelijk op en gaf antwoord. We zitten in het ziekenhuis, Rajae is er slecht aan toe Ik had het al gezegd maar je luisterde niet. Zei ik weer. Hij begon me uit te schelden voor alles en nog wat. Ik zakte letterlijk door de grond. Mijn vader schold me uit voor alles, mijn eigen vader nog wel. Ik durf te wedden dat Mama dat niet zou hebben gedaan. Ik had er genoeg van en hing op. Ik had hier geen zin in en liep naar buiten, ik zag dat Nouafel me achterna liep. Hij pakte me vast bij mijn schouder en begon me te troosten. Daar zat ik dan. Buiten op de parkeerplaats in de armen van een onbekende jongen vast gekneld. We waren allebei stil en verwerkte onze frustraties. Ik keek naar de zon die afscheid nam van de dag. Hij ging omlaag. Hij verdween net zoals Mama verdween. Alleen komt de zon over een paar uur terug, maar Mama is voor eeuwig verledentijd, geschiedenis. Ik maakte me los van Nouafel`s armen en keek hem in zijn ogen aan. Dank je wel Nouafel, dit alles had je echt niet hoeven doen. Ik doe het graag.. En hij trok me weer dichter bij hem en deed zijn armen weer om me heen. Opeens besefte ik het me, we zijn buiten. Mensen kunnen dit zien. Ik maakte me los pakte Nouafel`s hand en liep naar binnen. Nouafel keek me vreemd aan. Ja sorry, we waren buiten..en mensen kunnen ons zien..Get it? Nouafel begon te lachen. Je bent misschien wel verdrietig, maar toch blijf je helder nadenken en slim zijn.. Ik keek nog of ik hem nog begreep..Klopt die zin niet of wat. Ik keek hem aan lachte en knikte van Ja ook al ik hem niet echt begreep. Ik hoorde de deur heel hard open gaanShit..!

_Esma_

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Salaam Nu Heb Ik Het Met Jullie Goed Gemaakt Door 5 Vervolgjes Te Plaatsen, Sorry Dat Jullie Z Lang Moesten Wachten.. :kusgrijs:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

dank je wel meid
maar ga gauw weer verder
 :grote grijns:

----------


## n&a

Tis echt een mooi verhaal meid!! maar ga heeeeeeeeeeel sneeeeeeeeeel veeeeeeeeeeeeerder met een heeeeeeeeeel laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang veeeeeeeeervolg!! Oke??
thx  :handbang:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

Heeey!!
Sorry Dat Ik Niet Meer Verder Ben Gegaan..Ik Ga InshaAllah Over Een Paar Dagen Of Weken Verder..Moet Namelijk Ff Wat Probleemjes Oplossen.. :knipoog:

----------


## sanae_fatiha

ooh gelukkig laat je iets weten
maar ga gauw verder zodra je verder kan
doeiii meid
 :zwaai:

----------


## mounia18

salaam meid 
echt een top verhaal i barste gelijk in tranen uit jemoet er echt iets mee doen in de toekomst ga echt zo door en geloof mij en vele anderen je komt echt wel ver en gaaub door ik wil echt wel weten hoe het eindigt beslaaaaaaaaaaama groeten uit amsterdmwest

----------


## MiZz_SeXy

haai haai meid ik wou effe zeggen dat je verhaal egt mooi is egt meid jij hebt talent, mijn complimenten  :duim: 

boesaa kbiraa Hind en ga verder pleasssssssss  :grote grijns:

----------


## esmaatjuuh

> _Geplaatst door MiZz_SeXy_ 
> *haai haai meid ik wou effe zeggen dat je verhaal egt mooi is egt meid jij hebt talent, mijn complimenten 
> 
> boesaa kbiraa Hind en ga verder pleasssssssss *


Thx!!

----------

